# ACU at UCH, London....part 12



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Love, luck & sticky vibes










Happy Easter....



Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

there are a couple of messages in the last topic. can you have a look?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

speranza said:


> there are a couple of messages in the last topic. can you have a look?


don't worry, the ladies will read the old thread for any messages they've not seen before this new one....


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

After three Clearblues, I am    , we are totally thrilled   .

Must get ready for work, will catch up later.

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, Well done MummyP    Great News!!  I'm sure you will have a great day.

Speranza, sorry to hear that you got a negative.  I really hope that thinhs change for you by your official test date.  Look after yourself.  

Have a good easter everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mummy P     fantastic news. Congratulations.

Speranza - don't loose heart and take the Doctor's advice...keep resting too. Am thinking of you and hope things change soon.


Trix X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Speranza - What do you mean you did a Hcg test? Do you mean pee on a stick pregnancy test Dont give up yet. You can have a false negative but not really a false positive. Please dont get disheartened just yet

MummyP - Congratulations honey! Here's to a healthy and happy 8 more months!!!! 

Jen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

J-Mo I did blood analysis yesterday. Today spotting has just started... so nothing to do...   

MummyP well done!!!! congratulations 

I want to have a try here in Italy, as I cannot take another month off in May. I will try in London again in August in case. I am very very sorry for this as I really like ACU and dr R is great!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Speranza - Im so so so sorry. This journey is too hard and so unfair.
Im so glad you are already looking towards the next steps.
Its never too soon to quit. Your time will come.

You will stay around and chat with us from time to time wont you??

Jen xxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Speranz - I send you a big  .  I know how much time, effort and love goes into the whole process.  Just make sure you are taking it easy and keep in touch!

Mummy P - Fantastic news!!!!!!  You must be so excited... 

I am 7 days past ET and feeling well. 

LOL

Funnybunny xxxx

Happy Easter everyone - hope all of your dreams come true!


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

MummyP great news you must be delighted.  Good luck and enjoy....

Speranz so sorry hun, I hope next time it works out for you.

I Saw Dr R today and was impressed.  I told him I was thinking of DE and we agreed after a lot of discussion to use fresh eggs and my 5 frozen embryos and PDG for my next and final attempt with my eggs.  Its what I wanted but I didn't want to be too closed with the outcome as I wanted to find out what he thought and recommended.  So I will start my Primolut in about 2 and a half weeks time.       

I hope it works but if it doesn't then I'm going to go for DEs, I have a cycle booked in Czec in October but will also be looking for something in July as its all systems go................. I want to be at closure stage with a baby on board by May 2009 or a decision to  enjoy the family I have without striving to change things.

I had a thought in the UCH waiting room today - how weird it would be if someone from this thread was there.........

LucyMxx


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey 

We're new here! just found out that we are being referred to the UCLH after intially being told the referral would be to Hammersmith.

I was just wondering how you guys find UCLH? Do they do the early morning clinics for bloods and stuff?

I'm a tad worried because we'd done alot of research on Hammersmith and now I feel like I'm starting again!!

Cheers

Julie and James


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning,

Many thanks to you ((ALL)) for my good wishes, your support is invaluable .

Sprenza - I am so sorry to read your news , please give yourself some TLC 'Tender, Love and Care'.

Barbwill & Trixster - You may be a mummies next time you post, hope all is well 

Funnybunny & J-Mo -    

Delphini - I'm pleased that you have some medicating support, I'm so rooting for you 

Lucymorgan - I was there yesterday at 13.00hrs....were you?

Moosh - Welcome to our thread, my experience of the ACU has been good (irrelevant of my result yesterday), I am a highly stressed person, and the journey has been smooth (so far ). I can't tell you about morning clinics, however, I believe their earliest opening times are 8am.

As for me, I had my bloods confirmed yesterday my HCG was 532.9 14dpt (albeit some say your meant to do it from EC ) a little low for two beanies, but good for a singleton , my progesterone was a lower than what they wanted 93 instead of in the early/mid one hundred, which is fair to say I am now a little worried about this , I have to attend today to get prescription for progesterone boost injections, my heart sinks as I am such a needle phob . Due to short notice unable to use Ali's chemist @ Tamworth, is it worth just visting UCH pharmacist?

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

MummyP - Congratulations!!!  You must be over the moon.  I  am so happy for you and you DH.  Don't worry about the extra Progesterone support.  Are they giving it to you in pessaries or injections?  I think Tilly had the injections so can probably give you some idea.  If you can, just get enough to see you through to early next week from the clinic and then get your prescription elsewhere.  I bet it will be a lot cheaper!!

Speranza - sending you and DH a bit !  This is always such a difficult journey with such unbelievable highs and lows.  Take some time out for yourselves and prepare for the next cycle.  We are all here for you!

Funnybunny & J-mo - Keeping everything crossed for you.

AMP - I hope you are enjoying your break.

LucyM- sounds like you have had a really productive meeting with Dr R!  Can't believe you are starting again so soon.  I so hope there will be no need for you to go the Czech Republic later on in the year!

Button - How are you?

Delphini - How are you getting on?

Moosh - Welcome to this thread!  I think you will find that we are all great advocates of ACU here!  I wish you and your DH all the best.  When is your first appt?  I found that I always managed to fit my appts in really well.  They are normally quite accommodating with timings.  I see you have a hydro, has that been removed?  I too have a hydro, and it seems to be a big problem as far as my tx is concerned.  Unfortunately, they have not been able to get to mine to remove it.

Barb & Trix - Thinking of you both..not long at all now!

Tilly - Thank you so much for last night.  I am always so happy every time I see you.  I have got a really funny feeling about this year...and included in that is the success of your next treatment.

Hi to everyone else.

Well, it was my last day at work yesterday...and had a fab day.  It hasn't quite hit me that I have left, but I am really looking forward to all the new opportunities.  I am actually doing some work for my new job today...so no rest for the wicked!  

I contacted the clinic near me at home and have pretty much decided that it is not for me.  I have so much confidence in the doctors at ACU.  I know we all have our own special fertility issues, but seem to have been fairly complicated and every step seems to unravel some more complications.  However, ACU have shown me experience and instilled confidence in me.  THis i think is really important.  I am going to settle into the new job for a bit and then head back to the clinic in May/June to talk about the next cycle.

I hope you all have a wonderful Easter weekend....don't over indulge in the chocolate!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for your support, I'm coping fine. I am ready to start here in Bologna soon. 
Happy Easter to all of you and good luck!!!

I'll stay here in this thread in any case


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

HAPPY CHOOCKIE EGGS LADIES

Trix - How are you? Have been thinking of you. Saw LLJ the other week and she is scheduled for Tuesday. I am so excited for her, she is just blooming. Please let us know how you are. x

LMG - You are just a star! Thank you for everything. What a fun evening out, great bunch of girls too. Wishing you all the best of success with your new job. I know you will make it work. Really pleased you have decided to stay at ACU, they are good and I have good positive vibes for you darling. Keep positive and always here for you x

Speranza, keep strong I know this is not easy. This thread is great support, so keep positive.x

Mummy P - Congraulations!!!! I had the injections, and used EMLA cream (you can get it from any chemists - it numbs the area for the injections of Gestone). I must admit I think Barb did hers herself, but I went and had the clinic do them. 
Good luck, you will be fine x

Barb- hope you are well have been thinking of you x

Moosh - Welcome to the thread - lots of positive support and news with this thread, wishing you all the best of luck x

All the best to all you other lovely ladies. Wishing you all the best. 

I am still on Primulot and start sniffing on Monday - hurrah! I am so relaxed and excited this time around. Cannot wait!!! Not being as as I was before, but a little hormonal at the moment and should be in for dilapan week commencing the 1st April. 

I have been a human waste disposal today - what is wrong with a whole bar of galaxy and also my Dh didn't even get a look in as I decided I needed his too, and pretended when he asked where it was to claim ignorance and hide the wrapper in my bathroom garbage bin. Oh and that was still not enough!  Then, marzipan and dark chocolate and a hankering for Ben and Jerry's Mango Berry swirl - yum yum!

Been reading a very funny book - best friends guide to pregnancy - it is hilarious and totally outrageous but addictive. Worked out I might be able to get a tummy tuck with a cesarean - perfect! at the same time. 

Last night I went out with LMG on her leaving do and met some of her friends - all lovely girls!!! We were all talking about squid, and I had a hankering for this today although DH was going to make a thai fish stirfry. I didn't quite fancy that so I put the fish in the freezer and put some arborio rice in the packet on the side for him to cook as a huge hint (mmm better not mess with the hormonal woman from hell) I WANT Risotto and that's what I am having. So he got ' the look' and bless him made me just what I wanted. Ink squid risotto (it tastes much better than it sounds). 

Today I have been the laziest person possible. I changed all the bed linen, had a long soak in the bath with Virgin Vie Dream spa and went back to bed ALL DAY - watched Anastasia ( the cartoon - getting in touch with my inner child) Well being positive I am hopeful that it will work this time around, so I want to make the most of it before I have sleepless nights with bubbas. 

This weekend we are doing storage things, DH must have been a raven in his past life, we have so many things here that we haven't used or worn (Of course DH would tell you he could still get into things he wore when he was in his 20's and 30's). Harsh reality but NOO, and neither can I get into my skinny jeans from my 20's. Fact facing this weekend and a ruthless storage exercise of 50 boxes I intend to fill with or without him accepting it. I can just picture this pair of flares he is adamant that Stella McCartney will bring into fashion. Maybe if I unpick the seams he won't notice and I can chuck them. Mmm -   things can go missing - he wont notice. 

Anyway, I wish you all lots of positive thoughts and best of luck and lots of Easter happiness and chookie eggs.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Speranza, I am extremely sorry that your first attempt didn't work. It is heartbreaking and so difficutl to cope with ...   ... all I can say is make sure that you discuss how the attempt went with Dr R if you haven't already done so because he might have a better clue now on what could help in your next attempt, even if you'll do it in Italy. Meanwhile do take care of yourselves, give yourselves time to recover physically and psychologically from all the hardship and pain. In my best moments after my first failed attempt I used to think "well, on average it takes people 3 attempts to succeed, so now I am one attempt closer to the one that will work !". Hard to keep thinking this way all the time, but there is definitely truth in that since most people do succeed through persevering. Good luck and keep me informed !

MummyP, massive congratulations on your BFP ! This is wonderful news ! How many days after EC was your ET ? My beta-hcg level was 890 18 days after EC, it was a bit low for a twin pregnancy and yet it was indeed a twin pregnancy ... about the progesterone injections, are you going to use gestone ? I had to have a few of those injections and the clinic charged double the cost Boots quoted to me, they were rather expensive so if you need several and have time, do shop around. The injection is intramuscular and in my case it didn't hurt during the injection (my DH was brilliant at it!) but afterwards I'd get a sore buttock for about half a day or so ... I think it's to do with the pH of the drug which doesn't quite agree with the pH of human tissue ... so it's like a strong muscular discomfort after exercising a lot when one is not used to it. Quite nasty, but the idea that you're pregnant and are doing it for your baby will support you through it !

Moosh, welcome ! UCH's ACU is extremely good in my opinion. I've been writing in this thread since June and everyone who wrote here was impressed by the care at this clinic. I trust that you'll be in excellent hands ! Good luck !

Lucymorgan, so glad that you have agreed a plan of action with Dr R, and I really hope that success will be with you at the next attempt ! Good luck !

Here all is fine, I'll be 36 weeks pregnant on Monday and that's just incredible after I came so close to loosing my babies at 24 weeks. If nothing happens before, I'll have a cesarian section at 38 weeks (because my girl who is the first one in front of the exit is still feet down) around 7 April. It's so close now it's hard to believe ! 5 years of struggle, 5 operations (6 including the cesarian section), 6 assisted concetion attempts (2 IVFs and 4 FETs), and soon 2 babies ...


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Barb - What a journey!!  7th of April is also my first day in the new job...so I have a really good feeling about that day.  Take care.

xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Barb - Wow you really have been on a journey. I am keeping fingers crossed for you. You have been great support throughout. 
 

LMG - Hope you weren't working too hard last night. 

I am sat watching NCIS - great! DH is cooking dinner. I am over the moon about tomorrows tv (sad I know). My absolutely favourite film with Richard Chamberlain - The Slipper and the Rose is on tomorrow. I have seen this film so many times and I love watching it all the time. 

Happy Easter everyone. xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning all,

I attempted to post yesterday at 4pm...the site froze then threw me out!! 

LMG - Great to see you being positive, with a plan, wishing you luck for May/June, good luck in your new job.

TillyTooots - Thanks for tip 'Emla Cream', you made me laugh with your DH and his trousers, why don't they accept defeat/gravity?

Barbwill - Wow 38 weeks with twins . I agree the fear and pain is worth every bit of the support to help my pregnancy. E/T was 5 days after EC. 

I've made an appt to see my GP on Tuesday, to tell her my good news (get the formalities out the way) and ask for a blood test, as my next blood test and scan with UCH is 3rd April, and I so want to know how my HCG levels doing .

To all on this thread, I hope your having a good Easter (TillyToots I'm off Chokkie.... )

Take care 
Mummy P x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm back from holiday - didn't have a great time because I got a really horrible chest infection which I've had for over a week now.  I'm on day 7 with no voice at all (can only whisper - dh says it's v. peaceful!) and can't sleep at night for coughing.  Just hoping I shake it off soon as I'm really fed up now.  Also, I'm worried my pg symptoms seem to have disappeared.  Don't have sore (.)(.) any more and ovaries haven't twinged in days - hoping it's just that my body's so focused on the chest infection symptoms I'm not noticing pg symptoms any more.

Congratulations to Mummy P - great news!  Good luck for the scan.

Funnybunny & J-Mo - keeping everything crossed for you   

Speranza - I'm so so sorry your cycle didn't work.   to you and I really hope you have better luck next time.  It's so unfair.

LucyM - I'm glad you had a good meeting with Dr R.  It's great you've got such a positive plan for the next year.

Moosh - welcome to the thread.  I've been really impressed with UCH.  I've had great care from the doctors and nurses I've seen and they couldn't have been lovelier.

Tilly - good luck with the sniffing!

LMG - good luck with the new job and it's great that you've got a plan for the summer.

Barb & Trixster - not long to go now!  Good luck  

Delphini - hope everything's going well for you 

Hello to Button, Glitter, Anna the Third and everyone else.

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Its a BFN for me. Im just so devastated and dont know what Ive done wrong. I thought I had the best chance possible with 2 blasts on board and still my body is so useless that it cant keep them.

Ive been crying all day and dont know how Im going to pick myself up yet again. Im waiting for the clinic to call me back although right now I cant imagine putting myself through anything ever again.

This hurts so much more than last time.

I dont know if I will stick around, I will have to see. Im taking things one hour at a time. So for now I just want to wish you all, as much luck as possible for your futures. Thanks for your support over the last couple of months.

Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh Jen, I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out to you. 

please please try not to blame yourself as it is not your "fault" at all; it is just chance and luck. this time the luck was against you. you have so many blasts left and respond so well to the drugs that you have many other chances. 

Don't get despondent dear, it does happen for some girls our age and your response is the best I've ever seen for our age. If it's going to work for anyone, it will be you.

look after yourself, 
Anna


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks Anna, I just replied to your other thread! 
x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all,
haven't posted for a while, but just wanted to update you all on my situation.  Am currently on day 11 of stimms, and just come back from scan.  Scan showed 8 good folicles on left side and 4 good on right side - which i am pleased about, as they were worried i wouldn't really respond to the drugs due to low AMH results.  Because of AMH results was told that there was a high possibility that i would have the GIFT procedure, but after todays scan looks as though it will be switched back to IVF, i am just waiting for blood test results tonight to see what decision has been made.
So, will keep you all posted as to what happens.
Fingers crossed!
Jnr
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Jnr, interesting, i wonder if they have gone through with you their GIFT success stats for your age group and AMH result? as a poor responder, I'd be very interested to know as these are never published it seems. many thanks and good luck,. Anna


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Anna,

They never really ran through any official stats with me, just really explained that if i wasn't to respond that well to the drugs, then maybe it would be better to get a few good quality eggs, and do the GIFT procedure, in hopes that they would have better survival chance inside me as appose to in a lab. 
I am 29 and already have a son so guess they take that into consideration?
I have read over the internet that GIFT has equal success rates to IVF, but isn't really used now as IVF has such good results without the need for surgery (also higher rates for multiples with GIFT).  You also have to have healthy tubes and good swimmers for GIFT.

They put me on the short protocol, which mean no down-reg for me.  At first i was worried about the poss GIFT procedure, but now having time to think about it, am happy to just go with whatever they feel best.

Am just feeling v. bloated and tender at the moment!

Hope this helps, let me know if you want any more info
xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

J-Mo - I just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear your news.  I am sending you the biggest   .  Please try and not blame yourself.  Our bodies are just so complex and unfortunately there isn't a straight forward route to this.  If you can, try and have a bit of time out to get over the grief.  Then with a clearer head try and weigh up your options and what you may want to do in the future.  I know it is probably too early, but have you booked to see the clinic?  It is really helpful to go through the de-brief with them...just make sure you are armed with all your questions.  We are all here for you when you need us.

AMP - sounds like you are really poorly.  YOu rest up for the both of you!! When is your next scan??

Jnr - I hope all goes well for you in the last stages of the Stimms.

Hi to everyone else...I have been rushed off my feet today, and will sit down and do personals over the next few days.

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Jnr, many thanks for that. and GOOD LUCK. in a way it's exciting to be doing all this and in a way terrifying! or that's how i see it. hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all.

J-Mo - I am so sorry to hear your news   your words reflect your pain , I so wish I could take it away. Wishing you and DH loads of love and support for each other 

AMP - Thanks - I hope your chest infection gets better.    

Jnr - I hope your blood results were good 

Take care 
Mummy P


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, just to keep you posted - got my call tonight re: blood results.  They have asked me to stop menopur today, and just have my last cetrotide injection tonight, then at 1am have my pregnyl injection (lovely timing).  

IVF scheduled for friday!  Bit anxious about the fact that they are bringing it forward by one day... was kinda hoping for another night of menopur in my system to help other follies grow more!  But i guess they know what they are doing.

Nervous, but excited too!

xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

J-Mo so sorry to hear your news, lots of hugs for you and please dont get cross with yourself     

Jnr & Anna I have GIFT success rates somewhere - they dont publish them as they dont need to as part of HFEA but I got them from one of the embrologists.  You just have to ask the proping questions, if your interested I will share them but I dont have much time tonight and feel a bit stressed after a long hectic day.

Good luck Jnr with the EC on Friday.

I am on day 1 of my AF - god its so light compared to how it was 2 years ago.  I hope it doesn't mean I wont get many eggs..

LucyM xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Jen, I am really sorry to hear about your news.  I hope that taking some time out will make you feel more positive about your next steps.  BFN's hit really hard so make sure you take some time out to recover and look after each other.     You have a lot of frosties left and your dream could be just around the corner.  Please don't give up hope.

AMP - I hope that your chest infection clears up soon.  A friend of mine lost all of her pg symptoms quite early on too and everything was fine.  I guess we are all different.  With a chest infection you don't want any more to contend with anyway, especially not big sore baboolas!!!

Jnr - Hope you made it up OK at 1am and that the early morning will be worth it in the end.  Good luck with the EC tomorrow.

MummyP - hope everything is going well for you and you have managed to get in and see your GP?

Tillytoots - How is everything going?

Hello LMG, LucyM, Annathethird and anyone else I have missed.  Hope you are all OK.

I am STILL waiting for AF.  I have had a few spots since Monday but nothing that is yet full flow.  Why does it never arrive when you want it to and turns up with a vengeance if you don't  If it doesn't turn up soon I may have to consider postponing treatment until the summer as I have to go away with work in June and I don't want it to clash with my 2ww.  What a pain...

Have a good day all.

Button xxxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Jen

I just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your news.  I am really gutted for you.  I send you a big   and hope that you feel better really soon!!!  You have done nothing wrong.  Try not to be too hard on yourself. 

Look after yourself.

Love to all.

Funnybunny xxxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

J-Mo, I am extremely sorry that this cycle hasn't work, it's so devastating to have to deal with a BFN, and everything looked so positive for you ! I hope that the doctors at ACU will be able to shed some light on why it hasn't worked and suggest positive ways forward. Meanwhile take care of yourselves and take your time to recover. Big hug. 

Jnr, it's all happening now ! Good luck !

Lucy, I don't think that the amount of blood loss during AF has any connection with how many eggs you will produce but if you're worried about thins don't wait to call the clinic and ask for reassurance.

Button, hope you're AF shows up soon !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say thanks for all your lovely comments. You've been very supportive.
Im still very up and down but thats to be expected.
Today I will book up another appointment with Dr Ranieri to discuss when we can use our frosties. Does anybody know? I think I would need a medicated cycle.

Anyway, hope you are all ok

Jen x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. Sorry I have been on my travels again. 

J-Mo - Sending you big hugs. I know it is hard and there are a number of us who have been there too. Keep positive and any questions re the FET medicated cycle let me know. Happy to help x

Barbwill - How are you doing? Hope you are well. x

LMG - How are you doing honey? Will call you this week x

Button76 - Hi, what stage are you at? I hope AF comes in. x

Funnybunny - Hope all is well, what are you up to at the moment?  x

LucyMorgan - Hi, what stage are you at? I am sure it will be fine. Sending you big hugs. x

Jnr - Good luck with the IVF - fingers crossed x

Mummy P - Really pleased the EMLA cream helps. Its been a great help for me. Can't  believe you are off chockie!! x

Anna the 3rd - What stage are you at? x Wishing you luck x

AMP - Welcome back from hols and hope all is ok x

Speranza - Hope all is well x

I have had a manic week flying here there and everywhere again. Hoping that April I can cut out the travelling for a bit whilst I go through EC and ET. 
I stopped Primulot yesterday evening and am still sniffing, should expect AF Monday, then Dialapan (Sounds like a phone service!) next week sometime. 
Then all going well lots of injecting and tablets and pessaries - jolly b***y hocky sticks to it all!

Well my week has been great, although I have started to get the hot sweats again and this past week I went on a training course one day and managed to suddenly out of nowhere have a MAD outburst telling my trainer      when he was pushing me on how to do my job! arghhhhhh. 

Now I know it's the hormones in a split second following on from that, but it didn't stop all of my male team looking up at me totally gobsmacked. What had I done!!!!   My boss even called me on the way home and asked if I was all right. 
Just found myself saying that I had been in 3 countries in a week and travelling mad and just needed a break (Pheww! He doesn't know and I can't tell them as they would treat me differently and we aren't allowed to take time off). 

So today I have been relaxing and demolishing the Italian Easter cakes that I love - I managed to eat 1/2 to myself. Obviously made it look bigger by cutting it up so that DH doesn't think that I am a human waste disposal. 

I went into the clinic last Wednesday around 12 as I lost my prescription, so they gave me another and I have clexane again - can't be as horrid as Gestone. Barb - I don't know how you did those, they are just EVIL! 

I made sure I have in my fridge lots of the Isotonic drinks as I read that they may help if drunk before EC and after to try and help with OHSS. After becoming the new telly tubby last time with OHSS I want to ensure that I can be as prepared as I can just as a precaution. With all the new medication and changes this time I am hoping it will be ok. I have my pineapple juice all ready longer term too. Eitherway I am prepared. 

They think if all goes well I will have EC around 15th April. Which will be fantastic and I can't wait. I have been on Zita West stuff this time and come off Solgar. Whilst Solgar pre natal really works, I wanted to try something else. 
I hope I have blasts again this time. Although I have some frozen I want to use a fresh ICSI cycle as I we are moving to Switzerland at the end of the year and that would tie in great for maternity leave! 

Anyway ladies. Have a lovely rest of the weekend. 
Love and hugs
TT X


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to get something off my chest.  I joined one of the threads back in November and stopped posting their a month ago as it just feels a bit exclusive there sometimes.  Maybe my posts aren't as personal or as humorous or as witty as some of the others.......but I often felt like I'd say how pleased I was to have 9 eggs and no one noticed or commented.  Meanwhile someone else only got 12 and there was lots of noise.  I guess i felt like i wasn't really popular or as interesting.  Anyway one or two of them mentioned that they hadn't heard from me for ages so I went back and said hi and gave them my news and again a couple replied and acknowledged me but the others just took no notice... I haven't felt like this since I was at school.........Its a bit weird and not that great.  Does anyone else ever feel like that on ff ?  

Sorry ladies a bit of a me post.  I'm not paranoid in "real life" but feel like that in this virtual life.  And i've not started the drgus yet .......    

LucyMxxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got in from work....a quick one for LucyM  , I'm so with you on 'feeling left out on certain threads, however, my view is this; some people are fortunante to be on this site all day, and some of us are not, if you are always there then you will always be remembered, its nothing to do with popularity or being an intresting read, it is because others can respond/relate to someone who was on the thread two messages ago and who's name is regularly shown. 

Some of these threads appear cliquey, however, FF is there re to help YOU, if they are leaving you disheartened then move on, and PM the ones who care about YOU. Hope I've explained myself properly  

Catch up with everyone on Monday, my day off.

Luv & Hugs
Mummy P xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi LucyM and MummyP

I'm sorry you feel this way about a couple of threads (I've no idea which you are talking about & I don't necessarily need to know either).

Some ladies have been posting on threads for a long time and whilst I hate to use the word "cliquey" some do form special friendships.  However, I also know that some ladies might just skim read over some posts and don't ignore you on purpose....please don't take it personally 

Even me, as a member for many years and as a moderator, I sometimes have my posts ignored too and people don't respond to me so you see, it's not something that's personal to you and I certainly don't take it as such 

I don't think it's a case of being on FF all day...I may stay logged in a lot of the time but I work full time so not always "on" the boards but I do completely agree that it's not down to popularity or whether interesting or not but more whether someone can relate to anothers particular post...sometimes people just read but don't feel they have anything to contribute or offer in the way of advise.

Often we find a thread that we are happy to chat on regularly and others we may just pop on to say hi....as I say, please don't take it personally as I'm sure it's not intentional.

We're all here to offer support and advise in our own ways.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls

I agree totally with Natasha. There have been threads where I have posted and not been acknowledged at all over the years. One of them actually upset me so much I stopped posting at all and it was a thread where I could have done with quite a bit of support at the time. 

It does make you feel left out but as Natasha says, I am sure it is not intentional. Many of the people on FF have full time jobs and busy lives and only manage to read and not always post  (I am guilty of this myself!).

I do hope this hasn't changed your opinion of the site. It is a fantastic site with lots of help, advice and support and without caring members such as yourselves it wouldn't be what it is.

Lots of love and luck to you both  

Rachel x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

MummyP many thanks for you words they helped me understand and put it into more context and feel less personal about it.  

Its just everyone has their buttons that can get pressed and mine is feeling left out or not noticed and my buttons felt very pressed.  Not intentionally by anyone but thats how i felt.  I have been joining in the thread for 5 months and have always had that feeling but it just feels more intense now and I've purposely tried to avoid that thread recently.  But its like when you have an itch, you know you shouldn't scratch it but I seem to have got re sucked into scratching.  So I posted and again felt pretty lousy when no one seemed that interested.  Having shared my upset over my m/c and having shared how depressed I was a few weeks back and really struggling it didn't feel great.

I find ff really helpful and a great source of support and information.  I just cant keep up with the pace of that thread.  

Rachael and Minxy thanks for your posts as well.  Its reassuring to know its not just me who aint heard at times.

And as I said i'm not on the drugs yet............. mind you last time they didn't make me feel more hormonal.

LucyMx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Hope you have all had a nice weekend.  Lovely day today even though we have been robbed of an hours sleep until October!!!

LucyM - Glad you are feeling better about the thread thing.  I am sure that no one has done it intentionally but I have to say that I have felt the same sometimes too.  I am a very emotional and sensitive Cancerian and it sometimes doesn't take much to push me over the edge  .  Sometimes I don't have a lot of time to post and I know that I too have probably been guilty of not giving a mention to everyone but it really isn't personal.

TillyToots - Hope things are going well with the sniffing and that AF arrives soon for you so you can get going with the jabbing!

MummyP - How are you feeling?  I hope everything is going well.

FunnyBunny - Good Luck for testing.  Hoping that you get your BFP.

Jen - Hope that you are feeling a bit better.  You are absolutely right that you are going to be feeling up and down.  This whole thing is so hard and it does take time to pick yourself up and think about starting again but I'm sure that you will.  

Jnr - Good Luck for the 2ww.  I hope that the EC went well.

Aileen - Hope the chest infection is clearing up and you are now feeling better.

Hello LMG, Anna the third, Barbwill and anyone else that I've missed. 

My AF has finally arrived so went in this morning (how I missed that hour...) for my Ovarian Stress Test.  Unfortunately I have a cyst on one of my ovaries so they weren't able to do it.  Took my blood anyway and I am booked in for my dummy ET and HyCoSy a week on Monday where I will get to talk to Dr R about the blood test results too.  So hope that the cyst has gone by next month  .  Am psyched up for starting now and I would hate to have to postpone. 

Had three of my old school friends to stay this weekend.  Was nice to have a catch up but I feel worn out now!  Early night I think.

Catch up with you all soon.

Button xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine that we are lucky to see. 
Have a lovely week x

Lucy M, I was on a couple of other threads and came off in the past for similar reasons. This thread is good and whilst there are a lot of us going through treatments and whilst we might have busy jobs or lives, situations, we are all supportive no matter what with one another even if it is only a short message. Some people have been on here for years and some for a short time, but we are all going through the same thing. I do believe that this thread is hard to keep up with sometimes as there are so many of us going through treatment. But I am sure that lack of a response of acknowledgement was not personal. 

LMG and I had an experience when we were going through treatments on our own last year that there were only a few people on this site who were there to support us in our time of need, this is only down to the fact that people have busy lives and not everyone was doing treatment at the same time, were having a break or already pregnant and we felt a little alone, but chatted with one another and felt much better about. But I totally understand how you feel. 

Last year I organised for some of us to meet up and am planning a get together for 30th May in London for a pampering virgin vie get together which I will mail everyone about. It will be good to put names to faces and meet up. I met Trix, LMG and LLJ this way and it is great support. 

I do agree with Mummy P - she has some sound words of wisdom. Keep Positive & always here if you need to chat. 
Wishing you all the best and sending you big hugs xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Tillytoots, just needed to quickly say it wasn't this thread........It was another one.  I've never felt like that here, its a slower pace and feels to me less clicky and i feel like its somewhere that I can join in without having to spend hours on the computer (she says after her 3rd post this weekend).  Great idea about the pampering.... I'd love to meet up.

Button, I am cancerian as well which probably explains it.  Crabby and difficult at times    

Have a great Sunday night everyone.  We are having roast chicken and all the trimmings when I can get my DH out of bed to start cooking !!!  

LucyMxxxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lucy - You stay on this one with us and we will be there to offer you support. xx
You are making me hungry - yum yum! I am like a human waste disposal at the moment. I think i want chicken too. 

Have a lovely weekend 
xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi all but especially Lucy as you sound a bit fed up.  

Lucy, just to say how i've read some of your posts and been quite overwhelmed by the honesty and openness you display - i find this hard to do hence why i haven't written much about where i am in the process etc. also, i don't want to build it up too much in my own mind.  however, let me just say i'm younger than you but your test results are better than mine and dr m (the vg EC lady) has been quite disappointed by the state of my eggs :-(  so please keep going.  

dear TT, i'm looking forward to the spa/vv session - what an excellent idea. 

all, I was in ACU reception when a nurse came along and saw a family with a little boy she recognised and said in a masssive voice to him and his mother "so how many eggs did you collect this weekend?"

collective gasp from we assembled patients, all obsessed with our follicle count as opposed to what she meant ..Easter choc eggs! 

love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my god Anna, your mail made me gasp too!!!  Just makes you realise how obsessed we all are!  Did the nurse realise her mistake?!!

Have a good week everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie and sorry for no personals as Im at work.
Just wanted to say Anna that cheered me up! (about the eggs)

Also Lucy, I know what you mean and Ive had that too in other threads. It does sometimes take a while to get accepted on a thread and Ive had to make the choice to persevere or not. Sometimes Ive just given up and left it. Im pleased to say though that this thread is wonderful as everyone is so supportive and welcoming. And Im still a new comer to this one.
Try not to take it personally and just chat to us instead! 

I have my appointment this afternoon and am having trouble writing a list of questions. I hope afterwards that I can have a sense of direction of what to do next if anything

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone, me again.

Jen, good luck with your appointment this afternoon.

I have a question, which I am fairly sure was mentioned at my comsultation with Dr R but can't remember.  Does the HyCoSy show anything different to a Lap & Dye.  I have been googling and all I can see is that it shows the patency of the tubes.  I had a lap and dye last May and all was clear.  Surely if you are having IVF it doesn't make any difference if your tubes are working or not

Sorry, I realise this may be pretty basic but am I being asked to have something that I don't actually need?

Thanks

Button xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Button

I was told that another benefit of the HyCosy is that the saline flushes through any polyps you may have in the uterus and therefore is nice to have before your treatment to make sure everything is nice and clean and well prepared.

I hope that helps

Jen x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Afternoon all,

AMP - Hope your chest infection has cleared, how are you?  

Sprenza - How are you? Keep in touch 

Barbwill & Trixster - How long now?

JNR - I hope your EC went well last Friday? 

J-MO - Hope your appt was ok, and you got the answers to your questions  

Button76 - Yeaaah for AF, sorry to hear about cyst, hope your blood test was productive  

Annathethird - The egg story...what a nightmare 

Tillytoots - I'm so glad it's not only me at work   , although on compressed hours, I can deflect these moments with the comfort, that I might not see said individual for two weeks  

LMG, LucyM, Moosh & Funnybunny hope your ok  

I'm currently counting the days down for first scan Thursday 3rd April, so a little anxious, still feeling slightly nauseous (anytime of the day) and have light AF pains, which is allowing my mind to do overtime . I no longer have a waistband, but I'm sure that's the cyclogyst, gestone and clexane . I've got another five weeks to hide bump from work,unfortunately as I'm always suited/smart, wide leg casuals with granddad style shirts, are raising a few eyebrows, the irony is some have suggested I join them for a jog or spinning classes, because no one wants to say.....God you've put on weight  .

Anyway early days, I'll let you know how the scan went.

All the best
Mummy P xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all having a lovely day.

Mummyp - Fingers crossed for your scan on the 3rd. Bless you, I expect that it will be relief when you can tell them. x

Anna 3rd - You had me in fits re the Eggs - how funny is that! x

Lucy M - How are you feeling? Hope you are doing well and we are always here when you need to chat x

AMP - Hope you are feeling a lot better x

JNR - How did your EC go?    sending you positive thoughts. x

J MO - How is everything going, hope all is ok with your meeting x

Button76 - Hi, I think Mummy P is right from what I can remember. Fingers crossed x

LMG - How are you honey? x

Trix - How are you? Haven't heard from you, please let me know how you are? x

Barb - How are you? Long time no hear - hope all is ok. x

LLJ - Hope you are managing and coping with everything, will call you next week x

Speranza - How are you? long time no hear x

FunnyBunny - love your name - hope all is well x

To anyone I have missed            
Sending you lots of positive thoughts. 

Not much news from me, I am waiting for AF - stopped primulot on Friday and no AF yet, wish it would hurry up, this will be 3 days following end of Primulot. I am feeling impatient. Does anyone else have the hot sweats with the sniffer? This is unreal with me this time. I have a fan permanently next to my bed. DH is freezing and thinks I am totally nuts! 
Looking forward to catching up with you all soon. 
TT xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all you lovely ladies,

TT yes hot sweats is a def side effect of the sniffing! Good luck with it! 

Also MummyP - are you still on the loonies thread? Good luck for your scan on the 3rd. Dont worry about the AF pains its just your uterus stretching. Hmm perhaps you have twinnies in there?!

Yesterday went really well. Dr R has encouraged us to try FET next with my 4 blasts at the ACU (the other 4 embies at Barts can stay where they are for now). He suggested a natural cycle first but if my lining doesnt beef up naturally then they wont defrost the blasties and we will try again with a medicated cycle. The only drugs I would need would be the Cyclogest but also the Heparin injections and he will also put me on steroids too. Has anyone else had the steroids? And because its natural we can start from the next period! Which means that all being well I will be having ET in 6 weeks time.

DH wanted me to have a rest from the treatment for a few months but because this is done on a natural cycle he wants me to get it out of the way as soon as possible. Im not sure yet but will see nearer to the time of the next period. I have about 4 weeks to think about it and get myself mentally prepared. Then if this fails I can have summer off before I can decide whether I want one more fresh cycle or not at the end of the year.

We also had blood tests yesterday to test for chromosome disorders. We have to pray that they come back ok otherwise we will be pretty b*ggered if they are not. 

So I feel a little better now. Just trying to focus on my birthday in a couple of weeks. Its the big FOUR OH !!!! DH is taking me away for three nights but I dont know where we are going - its a surprise! 
After that I will think about the next steps.

Sorry for lack of personals. Im having a really busy day at work today.

Hope you are all ok and lots of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Thanks Jen & Co for your info re the HyCoSy.

Jen, glad that you feel better about things going forward and that Dr R has made you feel better about things.  Fingers crossed for you being able to start next month.  I won't be far behind you assuming that my cyst dies!   I would love to see Dr R once a week, he always seems to make me feel better about things, which is good I guess!!

MummyP, good luck for your scan on Thursday, I'm sure that everything will be fine and you will be able to relax a bit more!

TillyToots, hope AF shows up soon.  It never arrives when you want it to does it?!  I'm so looking forward to the whole sniffing thing.  You girls have sold it so well!!!

A big   to everyone else.

Love Button xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to crash in.

TT, why don't you have acupuncture, it happened to me as well. And guess what A/f reared its ugly head the next day.

LMG, how r u doing? It's been so long, we might be cycling together this summer. I'm looking to start in June. Have u started the new job?

Barbwill, it won't be long eh.

Trix, how r u doing ? Not too long too.

And to the rest of you who I don't know on this thread. Goodluck to you whatever stage of tx u re in. I had a tx last summer but it was a BFN and looking forward to the 2nd one this summer.


Keme, where r u? 

Kabby, have u had ur beans yet? I'm sure u have.

Wow this thread has been busy. Take care all.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Many thanks for your good wishes for Thursday 

Tillytoots -I'm sure  is round the corner 

J-Mo  - Haven't visited loonies thread for a while, can only keep up with two/three at a time . Feel at ease knowing that my uterus is stretching, even for the possibility of twins . I'm really pleased that Dr R, has helped build your dreams, only you will know when your mind and soul is at peace to start your journey

Hi Tokii, speak soon, to all you lovely ACU ladies, hope you are all well  

Keep safe
Mummy P xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Tokii - hello lovely how are you? Long time no hear! Really lovely to have you back on the site. How is the job? What have you been up to? xx

J-Mo - I hope all goes well. I have been through medicated FET. I have also had the chromosone testing and I have some form of steroid for this treatment - Dexamethasone, I haven't gone google crazy yet to check it out but will do soon. Wishing you lots of luck. xx

MummyP - you are up late too, what is up with us? Sleep well xx

Button76 - Dr Ranieri is such a nice man and he always seems to comfort us when we need the support. You are in safe hands. xx

Hope you are all well ladies (personals earlier today). I am sat up trying to work out if I can get to sleep (Don't ask I am having a mad moment). Ok I might be worried sharing this, but here goes, I am normal trust me, or so I think so   

1) AF - Where are you? Hurry up now (Never thought I would be wishing for it)  
2) Saturday/Sunday/Monday/Tuesday No AF - Wednesday tomorrow - wonder if this will delay or impact treatment.
3) Wondering if I start trying to pretend to sky dive onto my bed whether I might bring on AF. 
4) Definitely don't think doing batman off the wardrobe would work either.
5) IVF is a turn off for sex, think I may have to invest in some Agent Provocateur or Myla - although my friend seems to think dressing up in a kilt and trying to create a scottish accent worked for her. mmmmm maybe not!
6) My twin sisters are due in June both on the same day (Freaky!) wondering if they will turn up to the hospital in the same outfits (Running joke - habit of turning up in same outfits)

OK, it's official I am       

Too much time to think - now I have to go to sleep. 
Chat soon, have a lovely day tomorrow 
xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie for those who didn't know....

Barbwill = Barbara & William had their twins Luca & Emilia on Sunday 30th March​


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations Barb & Will -     
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there,

Im new to this thread so forgive me for not sending personal messages yet..!

I've been at the UCH for about 4 months now (under the care of the lovely Mr S) after 9 unnsuccessful attempts on clomid at St Mary's (far too many attempts, why on earth they let me go on and on I don't know).

So far I have had 3 IUIs at UCH but all BFNs. I am now mid way through my 2nd break cycle and plan to start the IVF cycle in about two weeks (as soon as I get my period). I have polysistic ovaries so although I actually ovulated on my own last month (miracle), this month, I don't think its looking good. Therefore, I have no idea when exactly the IVF cycle will start as it all depends on when I get my period. 

This is all very new to me - Mr S is putting me under the contraceptive pill protocol - is anyone doing this? It works like this: As soon as I get my period, on day 3,  I start microgynom contraceptive pill. On the 18th day of being on microgynom, I start the sniffing and I guess my p will arrive a few days after finishing the pill packet. He told me the reason for doing this protocol is because of my irregular cycles and he wants to control when my period will arrive. 

I am SO impatient for everything to start.  I am 27 and have been ttc for one year and 7 months. I only found out about the polysistic ovaries after 7 months of ttc. In relation to some, it probably doesn't seem like a long time but every day feels like an eternity and I feel so angry at my body for not doing what it is meant to do. 

Mr S said I should probably wait for a natural bleed before starting as opposed to a forced bleed - does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Looking forward to hearing from some of you.

Good luck to all. xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations Barbara and William on your two new arrivals.  

TillyToots, you are mad!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't suggest sky diving onto the bed, although I know I have contemplated many things when trying to get the evil witch to turn up.  Hope that it has turned up by now so you don't have to resort to drastic measures!!

Lou27, welcome to the thread, I hope you have success at UCH.  You still have lots of time on your hands,  I would go with what Mr S has suggested, we have to believe that they know best!  I too am hoping to start IVF next month.

Just off to watch The Apprentice, my favourite!

Love to all.

Button xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Congratulations to Barbwill*     

*Hi & welcome to FF Lou27*

I'm sure the lovely ladies on this thread will be able to offer you lots of support and advise.  I'm not at UCH but I'm one of the moderators on this IVF board so if you have any questions feel free to give me or Rachel (the other moderator) a shout 

*Hello to everyone else*

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Barb and Will on the arrival of Luca and Emilia. Such lovely names! Lots of love, health and happiness to all of you xxx

Button what did you think of Apprentice? Dont you think my namesake should have gone? I do! 

Lou welcome to the thread. I have PCOS too but I wasnt put on the pill. The doctors there know exactly what they are doing and will tailor the treatment to suit you. I too have gone through the dreaded Clomid phase.  I wish you loads of success for your IVF cycle. You do have time on your side but I know what its like when you want your dream NOW. But its so important to relax in all of this if you can. 
There is no need to panic just yet! 

TillyToots - you are a nutter! Hope AF has arrived by now??

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Barb - Massive Congratulations to you and DH     you both must be absolutely overjoyed!!!  Can't wait to see some pictures of your little cherrubs!!

Tilly - you are hilarious...i hope AF has come and that you can now look forward to the lovely Dialapan!!  Will call you later.

Lou27 - Welcome to this thread...gosh sounds like you have been on a journey and a half!!  We all collectively sing the praises of UCH on this thread and I am sure you will be in good hands.  I too was meant to be on the Pill protocol last time (i suffer with endo and they did not know when my period was going to come, also because i did the short protocol the first time and did overstimulate), I think it is just to shut your ovaries down a bit more gently so that they can control your cycle.  wishing you lots of luck.

Tokki - so nice to hear from you!  I can't belive we may be cycling together in the summer.  I start the new job next week so am then going to look at when may be a quiet time for me and plan away.  Make sure you keep in touch!

Trix - How are you?  Any news

Glitter -  How are you getting on with the twins?  

J=Mo sounds like you had a really good appt with Dr R.  Even better that you will do the FET unmedicated...gives your body a bit of time to recover from all this craziness!

MummyP and AMP - how are you both?  I hope the bean/ies are settling in well, when are your scans

Button - has AF arrived?

Speranza, annathethird and LucyM - how are you all?

Hi to anyone else I have missed out!!!

I am sorry I have been a bit quiet on here recently, but I have been really busy in my last two weeks off.  I cannot belive that I had a2.5 weeks off before i started the new job, and it is almost over!!  I have been really busy trying to sort out my office at home and get the house in some kind of order!  Anyway, my new car arrived on Monday...it is absolutely looooveeeely...and i have been cruising about in it for the last few days!  

I did have some good news though, as I went for my day21 bloods agains this month, and the results came back that I am ovulating!!  Woo hoo!!!  I am also speaking to my GPtomorrow as they have had a response back from UCH about the patency of my other tube.  

I hope you all enjoy the gorgeous spring day today!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good to hear from you LMG
Glad you had a nice time off and good luck with the new job. Also congratulations on ovulating!! 

Can I ask though, do you think Im having a natural FET too soon after an IVF cycle? Do you think I should wait longer? I mean will the drugs be out of my system do you think? Especially as I still will have to take the botty bombs, the clexane and now some steroids too, if I get past the ET??

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

HI J-mo,

I think it is really a personal preference in terms of it being too soon or not.  I just think these drugs are horrendous and that they must take their toll on our bodies...i remember ballooning 2 sizes at the end of my last treatment...not to forget that really bad AF after the failure!!!  Although, you will still take some drugs, it is not going to be nearly as bad as the full the shaboodle!!!

I think if you are mentally ready for the journey again, that should be the most important thing.  Remember we are all here for you through the blues and the joys!!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Jen, your mailbox is full!  i jsut typed a long msg that got lost. :-( 

re timing, i'd do the FETs sooner rather than later. you need to know where you are. 

xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Anna Im so sorry Ive deleted loads of PMs now so I have room again! Thanks for trying.

Thanks Anna and Giggles. Yes I do need to know where I stand and yes you are right I need to be right mentally. Bit of work to do there then!  

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

What a lovely day.  Make the most of it.  Snow is coming for the weekend, great!!

Jen, the Apprentice was great.  Always makes me cringe quite a lot though.  How awful were the girls, your namesake should definitely have got the boot!  
I agree with Anna the third re getting going with your FET sooner rather than later.  As long as you feel ready and the you have been given the go ahead for starting as soon as you like then I would go for it.  There is enough waiting around with all this malarkey as it is!

LMG, congratulations on ovulating, that's good news!  Good Luck with your new job.  Time always flies by when you're not in work!  Yes my AF has arrived, went for you OST on Sunday and I have a cyst (die cyst die  ) on one of my ovaries, so am desperately hoping that it will have gone by next month or I definitely have to postpone until about August.  At least I know that it possibly may still be there next month though.

Minxy, good luck with your tx, I really hope it works for you this time.  

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Button - oh no! YES DIE CYST DIE! Lets hope it wont stick around. What will they do to get rid of it?? 

The girls last night were useless. I always think they choose people with no common sense on the Apprentice. Can you imagine working for that Jenny woman?! Shes such a dictator! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Not going to do anything to get rid of the cyst.  They normally just go on their own.  I had one before when I was doing IUI and meant I had to postpone for a month but luckily at had gone by the next month so fingers crossed.  I think they can aspirate them but to be honest I don't even think I would go down that route.  I am fed up with being poked and prodded about as it is.  I feel like half of London as had a good look at all of my girlie bits as I'm sure that most of you do too!!!  Good job I'm not a prude.  I whip my knickers off for anyone these days!!!

I am no sales person (even though I have a kind of 'salesy' job!!) but I think I could do a better job than any of the Muppet's that go on the Apprentice.  They are all awful!!

Button  xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ha ha! I know what you mean about your 'bits'.
When I had my ET at the ACU I was mortified. I couldnt see because I was inverted but DH laughed and said ''oooh you've got an audience''.
Im sure my giblets were even blushing!!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
How are you? Hope you are well. 

Welcome to the thread Lou27 - everyone on here is just lovely and you will have great support here. There are plenty of ladies who have similar positions as yourself with the Polysistic ovaries, so keep positive and wishing you all the best with everything. x

JMo - That is hilarious - I just remember by DH saying to me - mmm I think you could do with a bit of a trim - everyone laughed and I was just mortified! I think I would have to slap that woman on the apprentice - she is interesting but couldn't stand working for her. I would go with the FET when you feel ready. Whatever you do you will know when you feel ready x

Button76 - I hope the cyst goes, lets keep fingers crossed. I wondered how many downstairs designs on the hair I could do before i ran out of ideas. Unfortunately now I just don't care who sees it at the clinic as long as the end result are babies I will be happy. x

LMG - Hi lovely - how is everything going? you ready for the job? I will call you tonight, just been manic. You cannot take the car to bed with you? I am just giggling picturing you cruising around. Really pleased you are looking to start again. What is happening around the other tubes - hope all is well. x

Lucy M - Hi - how is your week going? hope you are looking forward to the weekend. Not long now till crunchie friday x

Trix - where are you lovely? Is all ok? x

Barb - I can picture you with your hands full of beautiful children and a smile on your face. Well done and so very pleased for you x

Anna the 3rd - How are you? Hope all is well? x

Tokii - That's amazing - looks like you and LMG will be doing it the same time - good luck x

Glitter -  How are you? Long time no hear. 

MummyP - When is your scan? Good luck x

AMP - How are beanies? x

Speranza- how are you? x

Hi to anyone else I have missed sending a message to. 

I have had a really good day so far and am off to a black tie event at the Grosvenor tonight and then guess what 9.30am lovely Dialapan - what a joy! 

Luckily I am not drinking so I can drive and will drag DH home at a reasonable hour. 
I am so bloated, I look dreadful in my dresses, plus I have roots (decided to stop having block colour and go for highlights again, so I look a bit like a bedraggled Fraggle.)

AF came on with avengence yesterday afternoon/evening. I am usually heavy for 2 days then it tails off day 4/5. However ACU don't do Dialapan over the weekend, so they have put me in tomorrow when I advised them that last time they tried to do this it didn't work. So given that I should finish over the weekend, worse case Monday I don't know how they will do this. 
i have to remember voltarol - yuk yuk yuk - mind you the 100mg last time made me as high as a kite! 

If all goes to plan I will be injecting over the weekend. All set and ready! 

Are any ladies in that time tomorrow? It would be nice to say hi? 
TTxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Welcome Lou27, I too have PCOS, my last TX was with Primulot  

Unable to do personals today, but wishing you all    .

I had my scan today, and there was 1 x beautiful heartbeat, so totally relieved for now 
Thanks for all your good wishes.

Catch you soon 
Mummy P xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

MummyP Congratulations! You must be so relieved. So now you can look forward. Wishing you and your baby all the very best xx

TillyToots - Have a great time tonight! Im sure you will look drop dead gorgeous. So pleased AF has finally arrived for you x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

MummyP - Congratulations on the strong heartbeat...you must be so relieved!

Tilly - you are always off to these lovely doo's...enjoy.  I am sure the dialapan will go will tom, i'll be thinking of you.  Last time you had it we met at the clinic and you were such a support for me.  I wish i was there with you, but will be there in spirit!!  I'll call you in the AM!

Button - i too had a urology scan last week ( i only have the one kidney) and it showed i have a cyst on the left side 6cm's.  I am a bit worried because of my endo they don't seem to go, but hope we will have good news for when we start.  Sending you lots of positive wishes that it has gone soon!!!

I am speaking to my GP tom as they have news on the patency of my other tube...fingers crossed it is good news!

Hi to everyone else!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks you so much for all your replies - what an amazing support.

Button76 - thank you!

Minxy - Thanks, I am sure I may come to you for advice at some point

J-Mo - I will try and relax as much as possible. Wishing you so much luck this year

Little Miss Giggles - thank so much for the advice

Tillytoots - Thanks and good luck for the injections.

I will write a longer message soon - my hubbie is nagging me to watch a DVD with him....

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi
I've not been on here for over a year, but just thought I'd check in to see how some of my old FF buddies got on.  Good to see the ACU thread is still going.  I  wanted to come on here and say that I got a BFP from the ACU back in 2006 and my little boy has just turned 1. I just wanted to give you all some hope and to say how impressed I was with the ACU having started out at the ARGC (long story and hideous experience!).  Is the lovely Dr Kadum still there and the nurses Chantelle and Caitlin?  It's a horrible process and so stressful, the only thing that kept me going day to day was this website! I was going through IVF at the same time as 2 work friends, they both got BFPs too, one with ICSI and the other ended up falling pregnant naturally after 2  IVFs.. so you see there's always hope.  Anyway, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, I just remembered how I was always looking for positive stories so thought I'd share mine in case it helped at all.  lots of love and positive thoughts to all of you!!!
Jxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for that Jepps. I really really needed to hear some success stories.
Ive just a BFN and feeling pretty down about it and so it helps to know that it can still work as long as you persevere. 
Happy birthday to your little son! 

Jen x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Can I just say Barbwill, congratulations on the birth of your twins. Fantastic news and what georgeous names.

I haven't posted for ages because I'm suffering sleep deprivation on account of giving birth to Sophia Grace on 26th March (her due date). Both of us are very well, but had to stay in hospital for 5 days after the consultant saw that my post birth blood tests showed I had indeed had mild pre eclampsya. Luckily it didn't develop into anything and we came home on Sunday.

Barbwill I hope you're getting some sleep and rest....I can't imagine caring for 2 as one is taking all my time and energy, but she is so worth it.

Will catch up with you all soon,

Trixster X


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations Trixster on the birth of your baby girl.  Good to hear that you have both been given the all clear from the hospital.  Enjoy!!

Jeps, it is great to hear of success stories.  I am just about to start my first IVF and I am crapping myself!!  I just hope that it will all be worth it in the end.

MummyP, Congratulations on the scan, so glad that everything went well.

MLG, die cyst die for you too  !  I hope that your appointment with your GP went well.

Tillytoots, hope that your appointment went well this morning.  I am in next week for my dummy ET, HyCoSy and blood test results.  Suddenly very scared!

 to everyone else.  Hope that you are all doing OK and have a nice weekend.

Button xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you are all well. 

Trix - Congratulations on Sophia Grace, what a beautiful name!. Hope you are doing well and sorry to hear about your bout in hospital following on from this. Sending you and your family lots of best wishes and huge hugs. xx

Jeps - What a lovely note, that is such a positive read. It is so good to hear. thank you x

Lou27 - How are you? What dvd did you watch in the end? x

Buttony76 - Don't worry honey, you will be fine. I might see you then next week depending on when you are in. I am in at 10am on Monday, and then I am in Wed and Friday. Are you around? x

LMG - Lovely speaking with you, hope  you are well and let us know how the Doctor goes. Hope you had a lovely lunch x 

LLJ - Hope you and DH and Little L are well and you are not too exhausted. Sending you big hugs and lots of love x Thankyou for the call. I will give you a call next week. x

Barb - Hope you are well. How is it all going? x

MummyP - that is so fantastic, I bet you are totally over the moon. I am so happy for you x

JMo - How are you? What have you been up to? any decision on the FET? x

LucyM - How is your week going? Hope you have a good weekend x

Anna the 3rd - How are you? Hope all is well? x

Tokii - That's amazing - looks like you and LMG will be doing it the same time - good luck x

Glitter -  How are you? Long time no hear. x

AMP - How are beanies? x

Speranza- how are you? x

Well ladies, last night was fabulous we had dinner and met some really lovely people, it was a great laugh although I came back at 1am. The American Ambassador was really charming and a great host. 

Today the Dilapan - This morning there was a new doctor there, cannot remember his name, but he was very nice, like the others and I had my dilapan, it wasn't half as bad as some of the previous experiences. I was in the clinic from 9am till just before 3pm, so a long day! 
Dr Ranieri saw I was keeping myself occupied with my PSP and gave me a smile, it must look hilarious - a grown woman playing that and getting annoyed when Sonic the Hedgehog got beaten and Harry Potter couldn't find the task! Oh well. 

Tonight I start injecting. I have been very organised and put all the tablets, injections, ampules etc into a bag for every day, along with my dexamethasone, zita west and asprin. 
I have started on 2 ampules so that will hopefully lesson the OHSS risk a little more. EC looks like the 17th. Hurrah!!

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend. 
Big hugs
xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Trix and her DP!!!     What a gorgeous name too!  You must be so relieved to be home, and I am so happy that you are both well!

Will post again later.

LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Trix -    . Well done Mummy & Daddy.

Jeps - Thank you for such an inspirational story, happy birthday to your little one.

Tillytoots - Glad your Dilapan went well (what is it  )Wow EC not so far away, hope those drugs are not driving you to mad!

J-Mo, LMG, Buttons76 Thank you for your warm support . 

Hello to all I've missed .Wishing you all a good weekend, I'm off to work.

Mummy P x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! Haven't been on for a while, so here's an update of whats been happening!

Had egg collection done last friday, 11 follies, but 9 eggs as one wasn't mature enough and the other empty.  All 9 fertilized and stayed with us on days 2 & 3, so they decided to take us to blastocyst stage, in the end we were left with 1 very good one, and 3 not so good ones - the embryologist basically picked what he thought was the best out of the remaining three, but said that our chances of a twin pregancy were v. slim - so we are basically pinning all our hopes on our one little fighter!  I'm guessing the reason we only ended up with one is due to me have a low AMH - i don't know?!

I thought that i would feel much more positive than i do at the moment.  I think because the embryologist didn't seem that encouraging it has put a real downer on me.  that and the fact that we just have one good one and i was really hoping for 2.  Has anyone else ever felt on a downer after E/T?

Anyways, seems as though there are many of you going for it this month, so fingers crossed for you all!  I'm just gonna try and get myself in a positive frame of mind and relax on the sofa for now!

xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

God I am such a saddo sitting at home on a Saturday night in front of the TV and laptop!!!  I used to get drunk at the weekend...  DH is studying for an exam so have been left to entertain myself.  My life is just so Rock n Roll at the moment!!!

TillyToots, I will miss you at the clinic this week.  Was supposed to be in on Monday but they changed it to Tuesday.  Glad that your visit yesterday was OK.  Sounds like a long day though.

Jnr, I hope that you have the magical blast and that it is getting all snuggled in.    I think it is only natural to feel a bit up and down on the 2ww.  While you are going through the injections and regular clinic visits it always feels like you are doing something.  Now you are just left to your own devices and it is really hard.  Just remember that you have one really good blast in there and that is really all it takes.  Lots of Luck xxx   

Catch up with you all properly next week.  

Button xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Button76 - Yesterday I wished my friend happy birthday, and was a little jealous that she was enjoying a bottle or two of Verve Clicquot without me....I've always been part of her B'day celebrations, but too many questions would have been asked   so avoided this gathering  . So worth it, I promise you  .

Jnr - Plenty of   , your way for that special blast, I too thought I would have a few frosties after collecting 16 eggs fertilising 14, taking 6 to blast yet 3 where frostie quality!!! It does leave you a little despondent (It did me), BUT, you do have one more than many  . So   and thinking of you over your 2WW. 

Barbwill, Trix & Glitter - Hope Mummyhood is everything and more.

Luv and Hugs to you all
Mummy P xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Me again!!

Does anyone think that I need DH to come in with me for the Dummy ET and HyCoSy.  I was going to go on my own and am fine with that but just had a thought that I may feel a bit like poo afterwards!

Button xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you are enjoying the weekend and the wonderful snow. 

Button76 - It depends how you feel I went on my own and didn't take DH. But everyone is different. You have to do what you feel is best for you. When is it? Good luck if it is Tuesday? x

Mummyp - Hope you are well. I know what you mean re the avoidance and the questions. I have done the same to a friend of mines celebration too. Don't worry you will have plenty of time for drinkies later on x

Jnr - I bet you are pleased to be over the EC now and I wish you all the best with the one, keep positive    You will be going through so many emotions after ET - so don't worry we are all here and will be around to support you if you need us. Just rest up and think positive. Imagine embedding them. Someone also told me the enzymes in pineapple help implantation. x

LLJ - Hope you are managing with everything, you sounded exhausted the other day. I will call you this week and all the best to all of you honey x

LMG - Hello honey how are you? Thinking of you with you new job starting - let me know how you got on with the doctors and wishing you all the best. Will call you this week x

*Other personals further down the page x

Well I have been relaxing this weekend as I am still have a cold, which is slowly going. I had a converstaion with my mother who told me that I have been allergic to penacylin since I was younger. How could I have forgotten! Some of the symptoms I have had with some of the antibiotics match up to everything she told me, so I am seeing the doctors tomorrow and also the clinic as I felt pretty awful after the dilapan and the other suppository and the antibiotics. Tomorrow I am in at 10am for my blood count. 
I have decided to only tell a couple of friends this time around. When I started I decided to be open and honest about it except for work knowing (another story there being the only woman in the team!) however since things not working out for a number of attempts, this time, I have decided to share it with four of my best friends who are just fabulous and supportive. It helps have their company and also support if I need it alongside DH. And of course there are all of you. 
My mother is wonderful but was so worried when I was in hospital with the OHSS last time, she doesn't want to see me go through that again and suggested us seriously thinking about adoption. Which I am not ready to do just yet. I am keeping positive and really want this to work this time. I want to move to Switzerland this year and if all goes well with this I can go.

I will be in the clinic:
Monday 10am / Wednesday 9.30am/Friday 09.45/Monday 14th 09.30/ E.C if all ok - 17th April 
Anyone in on those times? 

Have a lovely rest of the weekend
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Tilly,
We're all okay here  How are you getting on?


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Glitter 

They are gorgeous - I bet you are so proud. 
I am well thanks - looking forward to the next steps. I really want twins. How are you coping? Also heard from Roozie, and she is managing with the triplets. It is so fantastic that everyone is doing so well. 
Take care honey
x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Trixster great news about your little daughter, I had sleep issues after the birth of my DS.  Ended up quite bad as I suddenly got chronic insomnia.

Button I had my dummy ET on Friday and am on day 11 ish …….we are probably cycling around the same time.  The dummy ET was a bit painful and took ages as I have a very tight cervix, so I need Dilapan.  I think most people find it okay.  It wasn't that bad, I just started to do the heavy breathing to keep my mind off it.  I didn't need my DH present, I only get him to come along if really essential as he doesn't get paid when hes not at work.

Tillytoots – I was in UCH on Friday at 3.30, maybe I saw you   Glad to hear it wasn't too bad.  The most difficult bit is going to be staying on the premises for 4 hours.  

Jnr it only takes one good one.  I have heard of girls with only 1 to transfer not top quality getting BFPs so please don't get too stressed.

LMG good Luck with your new job.  I could do with a couple of weeks off as well.

MummyP fab news about the heartbeat.  You must be feelign relieved as its a great milestone to get past.

Anna the 3rd thanks for your lovely comments last weekend.  

Well as its sunday evening (almost) DH is cooking our Sunday roast and tonight its roast pork and all the trimmings.  Hooray soon I will be shooting up loads of "full on" drugs and having my bits and pieces fiddled with !!!!!!!!!  I wonder what these doctors think ? Maybe I should get a brasilian so its all looking neat and tidy !

LucyMxxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Girls, just wanted to say thank you all for your kind and positive words. It really has help to 'lift' my spirits, and put me in a better frame of mind.  It's quite hard when you haven't really told anyone that you are doing IVF as you have to keep making excuses about not being able to do this and that!

Hopefully the next couple of weeks will go by easily.

Thanks again girls!
xxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

I am sorry that I have not been in touch recently.  I have been feeling quite anxious since my news last month.  I got a BFP!!  DH and I are really happy about it but because the only other time this has happened in the past I m/c the day after I got a positive preg test, I am just feeling quite nervous.  

Button - my DH came to the hospital when I had the Hycosy and dummy ET - he didn't stay in the room as I was having it done as I thought it would make me feel more nervous if he could see me in any discomfort.  So I think it is a personal choice, but I do not think it is essential.

Tillytoots - hope all is going well with you.

Jnr - I know how is feels to keep such a secret...that it why I have found FF such a wonderful outlet.

Mummy P - how are you feeling?

I am feeling well if exhausted in the evenings and trying to stay positive.  I have my 8 week scan at the end of next week and I am holding tight for that.

Lots of love and      to you all!  

Funnybunny xxxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been around for ages.  Was off sick with chest infection and then I've been snowed under trying to catch up at work ever since!  I'm doing ok although v. tired and have been feeling a bit queasy the last week or so (hopefully a good sign.)  I've got my 10wk scan on Thurs so keeping everything tightly crossed for that!

There's been loads of news while I was away!  Congratulations MummyP and Funnybunny on your BFPs    and congratulations to Barbwill on the birth of your twins - lovely names!  

Jnr - I had 1 good quality blastocyst to transfer and 1 poor quality and the embryologist said he didn't think it would be twins but we'd still have a good chance of one.  He was absolutely right cos I'm 9.5wks pregnant now ... so I'm proof that it definitely only takes 1 good blasto!  Good luck and I hope the 2WW flies past for you.

Good luck Tillytoots, Button & LucyM for your cycles.

Hello to everyone else - sorry I'm about to keel over from tiredness so will update with personals soon I promise!

Aileen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Congratulations FunnyBunny.  I did wonder where you had gone and am so glad that it was good news for you.  Hope that everything will be OK for you this time around.  Good Luck with everything.

Aileen, hope that your chest infection has now gone.  That really isn't what you need when you have been through all of this.  I'm sure that feeling sick can only be a good sign!  Good Luck for your scan on Thursday.

Jnr, hope hat Aileen's post has made you feel a bit more positive about your blasts.  Glad that you are feeling a bit better about thins.  We are always here to help!

LucyM, yes we must be very close in this cycle.  I am on cd12 today and am in this afternoon for my HyCoSy and Dummy ET.  Thanks for your advice re taking DH.  Just didn't really know what to expect.  I will be going on my own.  Not much point in him taking time out to sit in the waiting room!

TillyToots, hope the injections are going OK and everything is doing as it should be. and hope that you are feeling better after your cold.  I'm not in any of the times that you are, only today.  I know what you mean about not telling very many people.  I have tried not to tell too many people.  Some of my friends and family do ask me about it and where I am up to but I am just going to tell some white lies to some of them.  I sometimes feel like I am just gossip material for them which probably isn't true but this whole thing does make you a bit mad doesn't it!!

MummyP, Jen, LMG, Lou27 and anyone else I may have missed - HELLO!

I will report my afternoon of poking and prodding later!

(A newly trimmed and preened) Button xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well Ladies,

I have some good and not so good news.

Dummy ET and HyCoSy went well.  No polyps and catheter went in easily for ET.

Not so good news comes from my blood test results.  FSH 6.5 but AMH only 11.  I was completely shocked and really quite tearful (still am).  After being told that we are in the 'unexplained' category does this now mean that due to my AMH level this could me the reason why I haven't managed to get pregnant?

LucyM, I see that your results are practically the same as mine, spooky considering we may well be cycling together at virtually exactly the same time!

I am seriously **** scared now.

Button xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Button76 - I'm sorry you've been upset with your blood results  . Remember your levels of stimming will sort this out, you so need to be positive to give yourself every chance, plenty of   , your way.

AMP - I know easier said than done...take it easy  , good luck for Thursday, my 10wk is on the 24th April.

Funnybunny - I had to look back at my post to see if I had given you a big congrats , so    , I appreciate your slightly anxious, I am too  I look forward to hearing about your 8wk scan. Take it easy 

Jnr - Thinking of you   

LucyM - You make me giggle, 'Brazilian' got to be done , I thought I had my quota of drugs, my bottom (TMI  )is like a dart board with gestone, I know it's all GOOD for bean, but I so wish that part was over 

Tillytoots - Hows your blood levels going?

LMG - How did your GP appt go? Hope your ok 

J-Mo - Hope your well? 

As for me, my two days off have found me in my jim jams eating boiled sweets and crisp, NEVER part of my normal diet, but needs must if I can't stomach anything else . Up until three days ago, I thought I had got of lightly, not so lucky. It took me 45mins to eat quarter bowl of muesli, last night I attempted to cook a chicken stir fry dished it up took two mouthfulls and passed the plate to my DH, as you can imagine he know loves this stage of my pregnancy . If I contiue like this, my secret at work may not be a secret for long!!!

The only good think about being nauseous is that I know beanie is still with me .

Take care to all ACU ladies, sorry if I've missed you  
Mummy P


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick from me...sorry i have not been in touch...but 1st few days in new job have been really hectic.  Talk about being thrown in at the deep end...I did not get home yesteday until 9.30pm, having been to Leicester, Coventry and back!! Plus, a full day in London today...actually doing work.  Can you believe it...HOW VERY DARE THEY  I thought the first few weeks would be all about reading!

Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know that you are all in my thoughts...and I am checking on you...and egging (pardon the pun) you on!!!

Lots of love,

LMG
xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Button,

snap.  

My FSH is good at 7 but my AMH is about 9.6 - we are in similar positions.  However it could be much worse and it just means its a bit harder for us than "normal" fertile women.  As I also have the age factor (thanks fertility gremlin for making me feel so past it and old and wrinkly) I am ready to switch to DE if this txn doesn't work for me.  If I was 10 years younger I think I might try for longer.  But I cant be F***ed to spend another 3 years trying and am impatient and am also realistic about my age and am not sure its so important anyway for me to be the genetic mother....

So it must be a good omen that we are cycling in the same time frame and I know there have been lots of women who had GIFT and were successful.  They are still willing to go with IVF in your case so its not all negative. You have a really good chance.

LucyMxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well and having a good week so far. 

MummyP - Glad you are relaxing and enjoying yourself. Great diet - I like the sound of that!. Yum boiled sweets and crisps. Have you tried Preggie Pops? They are supposed to be good with nausea? Good Luck to you and beanie x

Button76 - Really pleased Dummy ET and HyCoSy went well, that is good news. I am sorry to hear about your blood test results. Sending you big    What have they suggested to you as next steps? x

AMP - Hi, hope you are feeling better after your chest infection and all the madness of work.  Good luck with your scan Thursday. Let us know how you get on x

Funnybunny - Sorry to hear you have been feeling so anxious I can totally understand after the previous m/c. Good Luck with your scan honey, Sending you lots of    keep positive. x

Jnr -  Sending you  . I know how hard this is and especially when you have to keep making excuses. Keep your chin up, we are all here to support you x

LucyM - I totally sympathise re the dummy ET. Mine was a painful and was very similar, I needed a Dilapan too. I must have just missed you at 3.30, hopefully see you again soon.  Have they answered all your questions around next steps?Wishing you all the best. Your sunday roast made me very hungry yum. Take care and good luck. x 

LMG - Thank you for your lovely message honey - you sound exhausted. Please look after yourself and don't work too hard. Think about the end goals! 

Anna the 3rd - How are you lovely?   x.  

Trix - how are you getting on? So excited for you. Hope you are settling in. I have been thinking of you   x

Barb - How are you getting on too? Hope all is well and sending you all lots of    x

Glitter - thank you for your message - how are you getting on? I am fine thanks, pleased dilapan is over and now injecting like a trojan. Hope you are well   x

Jeps - What a lovely note, that is such a positive read. It is so good to hear. thank you x

Lou27 - How are you? What dvd did you watch in the end? x

Speranza- how are you? x

JMo - How are you? What have you been up to? any decision on the FET? x

All the best to anyone I have missed. 

Well I had my blood count yesterday and still on 2 ampules. I am slightly swollen again already which is a little concerning as I had OHSS with one of my fresh cycles, so hope this is not going to happen again.     
I am keeping fingers crossed it is just the effects of the food I have been consuming.  I am in again at 9.30 tomorrow morning for a scan, so hoping all will be fine. I want to have a fresh cycle this time. 

I am feeling a little hormonal at the moment, I am so scared I will end up in hospital again with OHSS, I keep thinking I should focus on positive afirmations however I did this the time before the FET and I suppose I am feeling a little more anxious than usual. 
I am actually at the point this time that I just want them to go through with it and if I do get OHSS then just do what needs to be done, but at least give me the chance to go through another live cycle. 
Right that is now off my chest! 8 more days to go to EC if all goes ok! Sorry to sound a little flat, but I know the hormones are not helping. Will be back to normal tomorrow after a good sleep. 

Big hugs ladies
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Tilly - hope its not OHSS and just your imagination from your experience last time.  Good luck with the rest of the cycle and hope its good news at the end


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Wow so much to catch up on and so little time. 
Many congratulations to Trix and to Funny Bunny. Its great to hear good news! 

Im going away next monday for my 40th birthday so I wont be around. But Im finding it hard to be on here anyway, I just need a break from constantly thinking about ttc. Its got to the point where I even feel like giving up because I just want my life back. Maybe its because Im turning 40 I dont know but I have been doing a lot of soul searching. I havent decided yet whether to go for FET next month or not yet. Maybe I will be able to think better after a holiday.

Just wanted to say lots of luck to everyone going through treatment. Im not sure when I will be back to say hi again

Take care all
Jen x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. I went into ACU this morning for my scan. Looks like 4 follies on one and 7+on the other so far. Lining already very good apparently - lots of oestrogen. I will await the blood test results tonight and see what they say re the dosage. Am feeling much better today. Am in on Friday at 9.45am - is anyone in that time too?

Thanks Glitter- you are so lovely. I feel much better today. Look after those gorgeous babies. take care x

J-Mo - Wishing you a wonderful birthday. Don't worry about feeling that you could do with a break, sometimes you have to have some time out to work out exactly what you want to do. I hope you have a fabulous holiday and feel better soon. I am sure you will come back with a clearer picture of what you want. Take care xx

*More personals further down the page. 

Take care, 
TT
xx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

V. quick msg cos I'm at work and can't stay on here long.  Just wanted to let you know I had my 10wk scan today and it's measuring spot on.  It wriggled and we saw its feet!  I'm so relieved as I was panicking a bit when symptoms vanished at 8wks but I've been feeling sick for the last wk so was starting to feel a bit more confident again - how weird is it that it's reassuring to feel sick all day?!!  Anyway, just need to hold my breath for another 2wks then I can breathe a big sigh of relief at 12wks hopefully.

Thanks for all your support 

Aileen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Aileen - Congratulations on your scan.  You must be over the moon!

Jen - Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and enjoy your trip away next week.  I hope it's a lovely surprise!  I know what you mean about needing a break from things.  I have been through stages where I couldn't face logging on here and other times it has been a real lifeline.  Take as much time as you need.  Only you will be able to tell what is right for you.  

TillyToots - Great news on your scan.  I hope that everything will continue going smoothly for you.  Hope your hormonal feelings have settled down.

LucyM - I hope that our spookily similar statistics are a a good omen!  I remember you saying you were an emotionally sensitive Cancerian like me.  Your birthday's not 8 July is it  That would be too weird!

LMG - Glad your job is going well.  How very dare they give you work.  Aren't you just supposed to doss around in the first couple of weeks!!??

MummyP - How is your new healthy diet going.  Make the most of eating rubbish food.  I know that I would!  Hope you are feeling OK.

Jnr - Lots of       for you.  Hope you are feeling OK.

 to anyone I've missed.

I am feeling a lot better about things today.  Was still very emotional yesterday and lost it a bit with my Dr's receptionist as I need to sort out repeat HIV/HEP B & C as ours have run out.  They have to make everything so damn difficult and I really don;t want to have to have them done at UCH as it is just another cost to think about.  Went to Ali's in Shadwell today to clear them out of Menopur so if anyone else is needing any you might need to go somewhere else!!!  Not quite true.  I can see that fertility drugs are quite big business for them looking at the whole row on the bottom shelf!  Started my Primolut tablets today so I guess that means I have started things...

Anyway, better go and sort dinner.  DH is running the marathon on Sunday so it's carb overload for him!

Have a good evening.

Button xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. Personals further down, just a little update. 

AMP - Congratulations - You must be feeling so much better now you have seen the scan. When is your due date? x

Button 76 - Glad you are feeling a lot better. I know what you mean, I had my first lot done at my doctors, then the last lot due to the time taken I had done at ACU. I use Ali's too, they are so nice in there. Bit of a difficult place to get to, but the costs are great. Also pharmacy4u is also very reasonable price wise. Congratulations on starting primulot, you'll be jabbing soon enough. x

I am in tomorrow at 9.45 for a scan and blood test. Feeling a lot better at the moment and cannot believe how quickly everything is going in a good way. Egg collection 17th April if all goes to plan.  
I have a ritual now leading up to EC and ET. I like to have a good meal of sushi and then a home baked alaska. So tomorrow I am out at Zuma with a girlfriend of mine for dinner, I cannot wait. Then DH is making me a baked alaska over the weekend with Ben and Jerry's Phish Food. Yum yum yum!!
He took me out for an early dinner tonight and even he couldn't believe how much I am eating at the moment,he is just totally amazed I am eating us out of house and home and can eat more than him. Ooops - I am not going to start dieting now though, will wait until all works out. Luckily he laughs about it and isn't obsessive about having a stick insect as his wife. After having had a model agency, you can imagine all the types he used to date, stunningly beautiful women, and me - now he has a 5ft 5 curvacious woman who loves her food but it definitely works with us. 
I am off to finish watching House now. Have a great week ladies x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

LMG, Lucymorgan, Jnr, Funnybunny - I hope you guys are well, always in my thoughts  

Jo-Mo -  for Monday, have a lovely weekend away. Honesty to oneself is so important, whatever decision you and your DH come to, will be the right one  . No matter what, hope to hear from you soon. Take care 

AMP -   , so pleased to hear your scan went well another  out the way 

Button76 - Good luck with 'down regging' . The best of luck to your DH for the Marathon 

Tilliytoots - I hope your not worrying too much , with your previous bout of OHSS, I'm sure the ACU would monitor you even closer.   , for some lovely eggs, 10 is fantastic and keep that lining perfect, are you eating Brazil nuts?

You may have guessed this is one of my better days since being given the joy of 'anytime sickness' , I now want to eat anything in sight   (so can't be too bad I suppose), then when its ready either take two mouthfuls or have second helpings  , there is no rhyme or reason with any type of foods. Can't wait for my 10wk scan.

Always reading this thread, even when to ill to string a sentence, your all in my  .

Take care Mummy P xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Aileen - congrats on the scan 
Button - good luck to you and DH for the marathon.  My DH is jealous as he wanted to do it but didn't get in!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you are well. Personals further down. 

MummyP - Hope you are feeling ok. Did you try the preggie pops? Good Luck with your scan x

Glitter - Hope you are well. x

Had my scan and blood test yeseterday and the Doctor advised they believe I may have endometriosis. My sister has this, however I was rather surprised they can tell just like that, however maybe they see this through scans sometimes and then recommend other options, not sure where this takes me now or what I have to do, but I am going to ask more questions when I see them next, probably just stunned at the time hence the questions come on after the event. 
It is strange because my left ovary has always been the one that hasn't performed as well as the right, so if this is the case as they say with the left ovary where they think it is, this will make sense. It made me really worry, but she said not to worry and that it wouldn't affect the treatment. She told me they wanted me in Sunday with EC around Tuesday, but to arrange this with the nurse when they call with the blood test results to check the timescales as the clinic is really busy. Waited for the evening call and was told to stay on 2 ampules. The nurse then said to come in Monday, I told her I was told to come in sunday and she said to come in Monday, Bit confused as that would be different to the EC when you need to take pregnyl 2 days before, so really I should be taking Sunday night. Am going to call them as a bit confused and don't know. Up really early this morning. Rummaged through all my papers to find the out of hours number as I am confused by one minute wanting me in and not the next. Will give them a call later and see what they say. Am off to see a friend of mine who I knew 7 years ago today, which will be nice. Sadly her husband left her and her little boy, so she is starting over again. I am looking forward to seeing her. It will take my mind off everything. 

It is so funny because I was supposed to be going to Somerset for the weekend next weekend, however it is looking highly likely that the ET will be next week latter part, so this will rule this out. Nevermind, I will have to do it another time and the girls will understand. 

have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Only a quickie to say hello.  Hoping that you are all OK as it's very quiet on here!

TillyToots - Hope that you are OK after the clinic told you they thought you had endo.  I have to say that I thought it would take more than a scan to show such a thing but it's not something I know a whole lot about.  I think you must have been a bit gob smacked a bit like I was when they told me about my AMH reading.  I assume by now that you have sorted out the issue of egg collection date.  Sometimes they really do confuse me with things.  Let us know how you are doing.

No news from me.  Went to watch DH do the Marathon yesterday and he did it in just over 3.30hours so I am very proud.  He was laying off the booze for the event now I have to try and keep him going for another few weeks.  Easier said than done he does like a drink!!

Button xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are well. I agree, it's really quiet on here at the moment, hope you are all managing ok.   

I went in today and had a chat with the consultant who gave me my scan and could see something on the scan however today she said that she is not sure it is endometriosis  . It may just be some other matter.   I told her I was concerned and said that I was unsure how just by a scan this could be detected, and she showed me the area she was talking about which she has seen before so this is why she believes this is the same.  Whilst she doesn't believe it will cause an issue this time, I will need to get this checked out afterwards. I hope it is not something left over from before. Maybe they will be able to check more during EC. I am going to ask the surgeon who will be doing mine. 
I am now awaiting to find out if I need to take my pregnyl tonight so that EC will be wednesday. Just awaiting for the bloods to come back to see if I am going ahead with it tonight. 

I have been reading about how to assist any OHSS and have been told - Gatorade and Ensure drinks. I have been trying to locate this and managed to find the American Softdrinks company online and ordered Gatorade off there, so looking forward to having that. I am so scared of getting this again. It was so painful and uncomfortable and I don't want to have to go through this again. Keeping fingers crossed all will be ok. 

Button76 - how are you? Well done to DH re the marathon. I went outside and watched it on Tower Bridge. It was great. I agree with you. I went in today and had a scan and she said she can still see the endometriosis / matter on there (My aunts a nurse so I have asked her for some help) as I am confused with this - my sister has this and had to go through a lot more than just a scan. At present she said that it won't cause any issues with this treatment, so I guess, this is the most important thing. How are things with you? x

Tokii - How are you? any news on when you are going to start again? thinking of you x

AMP - When is your due date? really pleased you are feeling better re the scan. x

Glitter- How are your lovely babies? Hope you are enjoying motherhoodx

LMG - How are you? Good to chat yesterday. Hope you are not working too hard x

LLJ - Hope your lovely little girl is doing well. I am thinking of you x

J-Mo - Hope you had a lovely birthday. Hope you are enjoying the break.x x

Funnybunny - How are you feeling? Hope you are feeling better. keep positive. x

Jnr -  How are things with you? I know how hard this is and especially when you have to keep making excuses. Keep your chin up, we are all here to support you x

LucyM - I totally sympathise re the dummy ET. Mine was a painful and was very similar, I needed a Dilapan too. I must have just missed you that day. hopefully see you again soon.  Have they answered all your questions around next steps?Wishing you all the best. Your sunday roast made me very hungry yum. Take care and good luck. x 

Anna the 3rd - How are you doing?  x.  

Trix - how are you getting on? So excited for you. Hope you are settling in. I have been thinking of you  x

Barb - How are you getting on too? Hope all is well and sending you all lots of    x

Jeps - What a lovely note, that is such a positive read. It is so good to hear. thank you x

Lou27 - How are you? What dvd did you watch in the end? x

Speranza- how are you? x

All the best to anyone I have missed. 

Lots of love
TT X


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick hi in between feeds so sorry for lack of personals.

Tilly - good luck with EC...hope it happens soon. Hope you like Gatorade more than I did...used to have to drink it a lot in China as it's good for rehydration after food poisoning (had that a lot!), something to do with electrolytes. My fingers are crossed for you getting a good number of superb eggs.

Sophia and I are doing well, she looks great and is feeding madly. Unfortunately we still haven't got the whole breast feeding thing, so I'm still expressing like a prime Jersey cow, but managing to feed her myself. Have decided I'll do this for 6 weeks and if we still can't manage to breast feed will swap her to formula. I figure she'll have had a great start and I won't end up loony tunes as all I do is feed and express. Had a good day today, met friends for coffee and went shopping - have to plan to get out of the house at least once every day or would go barking mad. Besides the fresh air is good for us both. Will let you know when I'm up in London (may be the end of next week.)

Barwill - Hope your babies are well and that you are managing to get a little sleep.
I still cannot imagine having 2 to look after, I take my hat off to you.
Love to all

Trix X


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Personals further down. 

Well, Pregnyl is at 10pm tonight and 8am on Wednesday in for EC. Fingers crossed all goes well.    really hoping it works this time x

Trix - lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well. Sounds like you have a lot on. My sister went through this and eventually gave in to the formula, she said it freed her up so much it was amazing. Wishing you all the best of luck. Gatorade is something I remember from years ago when I was in the USA and I have no doubt it is yukky. 
Hope to see you soon. 
x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I am so sorry for being absent again, but this job is keeping me really busy...so much so that i can't even find the time in the day to make a cup of tea!!!

Tilly - Can't believe it is EC on Weds...I am sure you are going to be fine and that this round of TX will be the one for you both...I can feel it in my bones!!  I am sorry I missed your call this morning.  I was driving, but had my wk phone connected in the car and i can't for the life of me work out how to connect 2 phones to the bluetooth thang!  Anyway, will def try and catch up with you tom.  Don't worry too much about the "other matter" they saw in the scan, they cannot diagnose endometriosis without a lap, but they may think they can identify it from a scan.  They really should not tell you though until it is confirmed.  Just focus on staying positive!!

Trix - So nice to hear from you!!  Sounds like you and Sophia (what a lovely name) are doing well.  I think you are making the right decisions re breast feeding.  My sis struggled loads initialy and had to top up each feed with formual...but then in the end she managed to feed my nephew with the breast for 4 months!!  I am also in London next fri, so if you are around maybe we could all meet for a coffee??

Button - big congratulations to your DH...that is great acheivement...and a good time.  I remember running a 10K (a few years back) and that took me appx 1hr 10....so by those calculations it would prob have taken me 5 hours to do a marathon!!!

Glitter- How are you?  HOw are the twins  Is is all as you had imagined it to be??  I don't know how you are finding the time to come on here...i am busy just with work...not TWINS!!

Barb - How are you getting on?  Are you all settling into a bit of a routine now?

MummyP - enjoy it whilst you can, this will be the only time in your life when you can eat what you want without feeling guilty...although I don't think the sickness feeling would help.  Apparently ginger biscuits help with that too.


AMP _ contgratulations on the scan, you must be over the moon!

J-Mo - Happy Belated bday!!!!  Hope you had a good one!

LucyM  - How is everything going...have you started jabbing?

Tokki - HOw are you doing hon?  Have you given any consideration to when you will start?  I know i said June, but if work carries on like this I am not sure if i will be able to go through tx...i am playing it by ear at the moment.

AMP, FunnyB, Jnr, anna the 3rd, Lou, Speranza and anyone else I have missed....i hope you are all well.

Well, not a lot else happening in my life except the new job.  It has taken over...!!!!!  I have my girlfriends from London comng up this weekend which will be nice...and i truly hope i get some time at home next week!

Anyway, hope you all have a fab week.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all
Button - your DH did a good time in the marathon.  Hope he's not complaining about sore legs and feet too much!

Tilly - good luck    for EC tomorrow.   it all works out for you!

LMG - it's not as bad as I was led to believe with twins - saying that Daniel has just regurgitated some of his breakfast from over an hour ago! The hardest part is when they both want cuddles, co-ordinating the lifting of them and praying that once comfy, one of them doesn't fill a nappy!!!!  DH's working times are really convenient for this early stage as well.
On a different note - PRINCE2.  How long is the practitioner exam now it's multiple choice and and is open or closed book?  DH is trying to persuade his lot to let him do it.  I've found a good site online which has good links and online multi choice questions for practice!

Trix - well done with feeding Sophia.  I chose not to express as I couldn't face being a dairy cow! It's great to get out every day (hail storms permitting) to get a break too!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Glitter,

Gosh you are making it sound really easy, after seeing how much hard work it was for my sister and 1 baby, i really thought twice about how naive we were last tx when they told us we had a 60% chance of twins...and we were really up for it!!!

The PRINCE2 practitioner is 3 hours.  I must have a practice paper somewhere (filed efficiently) on CD, so PM your email address and i will send what i can over.

Hello to everyone else...what a lovely sunny day!

LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Button76 - Well done to your DH  

Trix - Glad to see Sophia and you are doing well  

Glitter - Daniel & Rachael sound delightful 

Tillytoots - EC tomorrow, wishing all the    , I can send. Take it easy and look forward to your news tomorrow   

All [email protected] buddies I hope your all doing well, always in my thoughts 

As for me, diet still varies managing to get some fruit and veg down me, as long as I don't think about the smell (veg)  . The gestone injections are getting worse (stinging ), I thought I should be used to them by now   . Still nauseas, uggghhh! Scan next Tuesday.

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky from me as I haven't had a chance to keep up over the last couple of days.  

Tillytoots - Hope your EC went well this morning. xx

Catch up with everyone else later.

Button xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just got home.  EC went well. 
Although this time I had 7 eggs as opposed to the 22 eggs last time. Quite surprised it was this low considering the amount of follies.  Out of the 22 eggs last time, I got 7 blasts, so I really hope that we have enough that survive.  I hope this is enough and it works this time. 

DH went all nervous as the sample he brought in had a big fat zero sperm! Which they think might be due to a contaminated container they provided. Although he went home and did the deed, came back with a fresh sample and this one was ok. 
I am really shattered, so will have a rest and come back to you all tomorrow. 

Hugs to everyone
TT 
x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Tillytoots.  Glad that EC went well.  Hoping that all of your precious eggs get fertilised.

MummyP, hope you are looking forward to your scan.  Glad to hear that your diet is still good!!  Hope that the Gestone jabs start getting better for you.  It will all be worth it!

LucyM - Hope you are getting on OK with things.  I start sniffing tomorrow so am guessing that you are a couple of days ahead of me.  I have to say I am dreading this bit and I'm not really sure why!

LMG - Glad the new job is going well even if they are keeping you busy!  What is PRINCE2??  Hope that you have a nice weekend with your girlie friends.

Glitter and Trixster - Glad that you are both getting on OK with your new babies.  Am amazed that you find time to post though!  I went to my brothers at the weekend and there little girl is 5 weeks old now and my SIL preppared this big buffet lunch.  I swear she is super human!

Jnr - Hope things are OK with you.   

AMP, Jen, FunnyBunny and anyone else I've missed.  Hope you are all OK.

Have a good evening - yeah The Apprentice!!

Button xx

PS, thanks for all of your messages re DH and his marathon.  He seems to be able to walk better today.  Still don't think he will ever do it again though!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one as I have staff appraisals to complete, and I am sooooo tired.

Tillytoots - I'm pleased your EC went well,  , that they all fertilise  . Try and relax .

Catch up soon
Mummy P xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quick post as I feel a bit time poor at the moment.  Got 100 pages to finish before my book club tomorrow, need to arrange a new mortgage and fultime work and a DS keep me occupied 7 - 8.  Plus fitting in the gym and doing up the house.  Yikes !!!!!!!!!!! I need a holiday and only have a weekend at centre parcs planned this year as money is going on house and txn and we just don't feel we know what our situation will be later in the year.  

Tillytoots - fab news about the EC - 7 is a good number and you only need one to fertilise and implant.  One of the women from my thread last year only had one last the distance as shes 20 weeks pregnant.  

Button I don't do the DR and sniffing - I'm on Primolut then onto my cycle.  Day 1 is probably next Thursday.  Last time I got very confused as i didn;t realise I was a short protocol, of they shut me down to hard they might not be able to restart me !!!!!  

Trix I went to formula with my DS after 4 weeks as we just couldn't get the hang of breast feeding, he used to graze all night.  I didn't feel bad about it but know lots of women who felt awful and tried much longer that I think they should have.  One women got into a right state with it.  If it works great but it isn't like that for everyone and each baby is different as well.

Hi to everyone else and will catch up when have finished reading the book................  100 pages to go and only tonight to read it.  

Lucy M xxxxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Glitter - Wow you are really a super woman, feeding, changing AND managing to get out - bet you have loads of nappies, I cannot believe how one small being can produce SO MUCH wee & poo (and the odd bit of projectile vomit which is something to behold!)

Tilly - brilliant news about your EC. Don't worry that there were less eggs, it's the quality not the quantity that counts. Fingers crossed that you get some that go to blast stage. Have a nice relax so that you're ready when they get put back in. Hope your DH is cooking up a storm and looking after you.

Lucymorgan - Thank you so much for the advice, I'm very philosophical now and am not going to wear myself out in the long term as it's not good for either of us. Hope you managed to get your book read, along with the million and one other things on your list. Good luck with your next cycle.

Mummy P - Good luck with scan next week. Keep eating those veg they help. Get some yummy ginger biscuits as they really help with nausea - either that or a bit of stem ginger (sweet for energy too).

Hello to everyone else, thank you for all the best wishes

Trix X


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. Thank you for your messages. There are further personals down the page from me as I know it has been a little quiet. 

Well, following on from EC yesterday. I was in a lot of pain last night - thank goodness for Paracetamol and codeine! I feel much better today. I am a little swollen but not half as much as I was during my last live ICSI cycle. And this time I am not like a beattle on its back trying to get out off the bed of sofa.  

This morning I had a call from the embryologist and it looks like 5 out of 7 survived are on 1 day cells. So she will call me tomorrow and let me know. She thinks it will be the weekend/Monday that I will need to go back in so lets keep fingers crossed my little embies are growing as they should and      and I am sending them lots of love and positive thoughts.

Tokii- Thankyou for the PM - you are so lovely. I have pm'd you back and hope to hear from you soon. x

LMG - Thank you for the call this morning. I feel much better and glad that things are moving forward. Hope you are enjoying the car and managed to sort out the tyre. you are so funny. Big hugs x

Trix - So lovely to hear from you. Hope Sophia is well and you are having fun being Mommy. I am quite chilled out now and am on Gatorade, I am not swelling up as much as i was last time thankfully. x

LucyM - Wow - you are sooo busy, bless you, hope you are managing to get some time to yourself. thank you for the message. Only a few days till the weekend, so enjoy and make the most of it. x

MummyP - Good luck with the scan, hope you are not working too hard, bless you sounds like a mare! Staff appraisals! Hope you are taking it easy. x

Button76 - How is the sniffing going? Do you start today or tomorrow? x

AMP - When is your due date? really pleased you are feeling better re the scan. x

Glitter- How are the twins? I really hope to have twins, it would be amazing! x 

Barb - How are you? Hope you are not up to your eyes in things. Thinking of you, miss you on the thread x

LLJ - Hope your lovely little girl is doing well. I am thinking of you x

J-Mo - Hope you had a lovely birthday. Hope you are enjoying the break.x x

Funnybunny - How are you feeling? Thinking of you and hope to hear from you soon. keep positive. x

Jnr -  How are things with you? Hope you are doing well. Not heard from you for a whilex

Anna the 3rd - How are you doing?Not heard from you for a while  x.  

Jeps - What a lovely note, that is such a positive read. It is so good to hear. thank you.  How are you doing? It has been a while since we heard from you?x

Lou27 - How are you? Hope all is going well. x

Speranza- how are you? Not heard from you for ages x

All the best to anyone I have missed. 

Love and hugs
TT X


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

VIRGIN VIE PARTY FF LADIES  

Hi ladies, 
As promised I have arranged a couple of get togethers and wondered if you would like to come to another one. 
It will be in *London on the evening of the 30th May. (Friday) around 7pm*Please let me know if you would like to come asap and I will co-ordinate and PM you with details. 
Thank you TT xx

Virgin vie goodies - makeup/jewellery/homeware/gifts


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

well done TT re the EC and the evening out. It's so important to have things going on as otherwise our lives become extremely sad and one sided I think. we've got to get over this idea that we can ONLY be happy with children - plenty of my friends are extremely UNhappy with children and incompatible husbands! 

You're right - i have been very quiet as my latest transfer of 2 perfect blasts has gone nowhere. (that makes 2 times 2) It was disappointing but I 99% expected it because at day 24 (ie just a few post transfer) my progesterone boobs deflated, I was very very irritable all of a sudden, and tearful. it was basically the progesterone levels crashing and it happens to a lesser extent every cycle for me on day 24!  so i knew. 

we've got nothing to freeze either as again embryos that had been doing v well at day 5 collapsed overnight 5/6. i think they just can't cope with being out. sometimes i think day 3 is better regardless of the received wisdom of blasts. (blasts improve clinic rates but not necessarily ours!)

we are also just considering trying naturally with injectables as a radical and less invasive alternative to ivf. we have vg fertilsiation and early embr development so it seems to me the issue is egg quality. therefore, my logic runs, we need lots of embryos trying to implant to "find" the best one. 

does this make any sense? i do think we've got to all analyse the stats and say - ok our issue is X, what is IVF actually doing for that particular issue. Answer in our case, i think, nothing. but we are mulling it over. 

all the best to everyone. 

Anna xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Anna
So sorry to hear the news. Did you have ivf or icsi?
I have to say I have heard your comments re blasts before from someone else. I would like mine to go back earlier if possible. I know how hard this must be. 

What did the consultants say? Is there anything they can suggest? Different drugs etc?
I really hope you get the answers you need. I know how hard this can be and how dissapointing it is when everyone around you has children and that's all you want too. 
I agree, I have just come off the phone to a friend in the USA who has 2 children, her husband is having an affair and they are sleeping in separate bedrooms, so whilst some of it is rosy, some of it isn't. 
sending you big hugs and hope you get the answers you need
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

well this is the frustrating thing - no answers. no reason for it. save the horrible one.....poor eggs. and even that they can't test specifically. 

i do think there is something in earlier transfer for me though - even women of 25 don't get many blasts outside the body. and i do udnerstand (before anyone jumps on me about blast success rates) e idea of selection etc. 

it's jsut that you have to compare: 

1. success rates of 2 blasts ( all you have left by then)
with
2. overall cumulative success rates for eg one fresh then several FETs to "use up" the whole complement of eggs. 

Clinics don't look at this - they just say blasts are better. Well yes they are, on a per cycle basis, of course they are. They've gone to another stage already. It's like saying a woman at 8.5 months pregnant is 95% likely to have a live birth when she's gone through stages that increase her odds. 

we'll get there. ))  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello all,

Tilly -    that you get good progress on the beanies and that it is successful this time.
Trix - we don't get through as many nappies as we first thought we would.  We're just about on size 2 now which means Pampers Baby Dry being rather good at containment (and I got them on offer so worked out quite cheap)
Anna - none of ours went to blast and only the last 2 remaining were transferred.  There is such a huge amount of luck with ICSI/IVF as well as good quality x and y.  Top grade can be put back and a big fat zero whereas fragmented lower grade results in a BFP and birth.


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies - it's a BFN for me i'm afraid.  I pretty much knew already with having the blood streaks from tuesday. Was gonna start crying when i was speaking to my mum and mother in law, but then just thought, what's the point - it's not gonna make my result a positive.  I need to just pick myself up and start again.  The thought of spending all that money with nothing to show for it is p***ing me off more!!!

Just need to decide whether i'm gonna stay where i was (UCH), or move to Herts & Essex now.  I originally had my IUI at Herts & Essex, but when it came to me doing the IVF they were in the middle of moving so had to go elsewhere.

Does anyone know how long you need between each IVF cycle?  

Thanks for your support - fingers crossed for the rest of you all.  

xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

HI all,

Jnr - so sorry to hear your news!  I think the clinc will tell you to wait 3 months before trying again.  Just go for your post tx appt and see what the docs say about why they think it went wrong and then make a decision.  xxx

Anna -  I am so sorry to hear about your recent news...there really is no logic to this at all.  I too had really good blasts transferred last time and got a big fat 0...and i was 30 then.  I have a friend who was really nervous about going to blasts as she believed her body would provide a better environmen then a petri dish...so she had a day 3 transfer.  She now has twins!  THere really is no method to this!!  I wish you luck in whatever you try next.

Tilly - sending the 5 little ones lots of positive energy!!

I will post again later, but lots of love to everyone else!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie from me this morning.

Jnr and Anna - Am really sorry to hear your news.  I hope that you are both able to get some answers at your follow up consultations.    I'm not sure how long you will be advised to wait until you can start again but I'm sure your consultant will be able to give you some guidance but more importantly you need to make sure that you are ready and it is the right time for you.  I have to say that I didn't know there was all this debate about tranferring after 3 days and waiting for blasts.  I just thought that Blasts were better, end of story.  I will certainly bear this in mind if/when we get to that stage.

TillyToots -     for your little embies.

Hello everyone else.  I will catch up properly with you all over the weekend.

Button xxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

do you have to pay for your follow up consultation?


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. 

JNR -    I am so sorry to hear your news, I know how hard this must be. Sending you lots of hugs and hope you get some answers from your consultation with the clinic. I am not sure about the follow up consultation prices etc. x

Anna the 3rd - I sent you a PM. Hope you feel better soon and I really hope they can give you some confidence in next steps etc. x

Button76 - thank you for the message- hope you are well. x

Glitter - thank you for the lovely message, greatly appreciated. hope you are well x

LMG - thanks honey - will call you over the weekend x

Well, just had a call from the embryologist, and on day 2, we have the following, all 5 have divided :
2 x 2 cell - poorer quality - grade 2+to 2 slightly fragmented (1 grade below average) 
3 x 4 cell stage top grade - grade 1- & no fragmentation

They want to see 2 of the 3 coming out in the lead and said that they would probably put these back in tomorrow. Was much happier with the sperm quality in the end this time, DH went on a no alcohol for all of Jan, and seems to have paid off. The 70+ days of sperm development now showed 3million with 99% motility which is the best he has ever had. Although having told him that, he is now walking around like the King of the Jungle! GET OFF YOUR BOX! 

I really hope this works this time, I am much more relaxed, not as swollen and pleased to be Gatorading to keep abay the OHSS. Electrolytes - whatever they are seem to be working, plus less stimulation has helped.   

My little embies, I am sending you lots of      and really want you to find a nice snug place in my hidy home. 

Sending you all lots of   and will let you know what happens tomorrow. 
TT X


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Great news on the embie front Tilly.  Fingers and toes   crossed for you


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thank for all the messages girls, that was very sweet of you. xxx

but it's fine really. or at least, if not fine, i am not suicidal! but exceptioanlly irritated re the waste of time money effort. 

i'm starting to think day 3 better for us. at elast we cld freeze the rest and "search" for a good egg. rather than stress testing them to blast which even 25 year old don't achieve in great percentages!

TT, glad to hear all continuing very nicely. that msut have been a nice phone call to start the day 
will pm you shortly. 

Jnr, no you don't pay for follow up consult. and quite right too, that would add insult to injury!

thinking about pgs/pgd but seems inconculsive. 

medicine is certainly not a science

love to all
xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. Forgot to tell you that anyone on Utrogestan - be very careful if taking orally. 
I have been wondering why I have been feeling so dizzy and spaced out. I called the clinic and it turns out that I am having a reaction to them which apparently does happen sometimes when taking orally. It's so relaxing but feels like I have drunk a good few glasses of wine.  
Well it's no longer orally from tomorrow - so I guess I won't feel as spacey as I do at the moment. 
DH thinks it is hilarious, have to say it is pretty weird. 
Anyway, lots of hugs to you all. Personals further down the page and will let you know how i get on tomorrow xx
Thank you for all your support. x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Jnr,  so sorry to hear your news.  Your follow up is free, make sure whnn you book it your clear its a follow up.  I had one with Dr Malick and then a month later saw Dr Raneria and I wasn't charged for that one either - maybe a mistake on their part but I'm not saying anything.

Anna sorry to hear your news as well.  It is a real pain isn't it and all the money.  I keep thinking about that angle, how much money am I spending.  

Tillytoots up for the idea of meeting up but not sure if I'm around then and also it feels a bit weird.  Like chatting to people in a virtual world is very different to meeting up.  But always up for a social and new experiences !!

LucyMxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well.
Just to let you know that ET is delayed.   The 3 very good grades are still the same and they want to select the best 2. They want to do assisted hatching, so we have agreed. I said I want them to go back in asap, however they want to try and get them to blast. I asked what the best option was - put back in day 3/4 or blast - as in what is best for live actual births, however they said 'pregnanies', however I argued that this is not Live actual physical born babies. So awaiting a call tomorrow to tell me if I am going in tomorrow. 
There is a difference between blasts and putting them back in and non blasts on different days, but to class the success rates as pregnancies versus live births is ridiculous. It should be live babies born! 
Sorry feeling bit fed up with the ridiculousness of this nonsense. Shouldn't success be classed on a real baby for stats
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Tilly,
There is a good reason for the way the stats are done as not every pregnancy does end in a live birth so they have to categorsie them like this.  It's all to do with league tables and funding 
Don't worry about the blasts thing.  The best place for them is inside you rather than a lab.  Ours were transferred on day 4 as they were the only ones left and they didn't want to risk it - turned out okay for us.  On the other side, not all clinics do blast transfer either and they still have pretty good success rates.  Lots of       for the ET


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tilly

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck  

The HFEA clinic stats show success results as live births, not just pregnancies.  If you have a look at your clinic it will show the full stats eg how many live births per cycles started, how many cycles started with the EC, ET & implantation stats as well as the pregnancy rates.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the messages, really appreciate it. Not feeling so hormonal today.  

Had a mare this morning, they didn't call me to confirm exact times etc, so at 10am I called them and they wanted me in there and then, the assisted hatching had been done. I managed to down 2litres and really looked so bloated! I am so surprised I managed it. 
Went in, then they didn't use the right catheter, so I was in excrutiating pain. Even though it is written on my notes!! Finally they used the right one and I felt a lot better. They gave me another voltarol as they said that I would be cramping and this would relax me more. 
Well, my two little embies are now on board in their home, so testing is 16 days from ET. So here is      for my little ones. 

Natasha - wishing you all the best with your round too xx

Glitter - Thanks for your lovely message. xx

Lucy M - come and meet up on the 30th, it will be great fun xx

Further personals down the page. x

All the best and enjoy the rest of the weekend xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

tillytoots goodluck   on your   

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Tilly - good luck on the 2ww.
The same thing happened to me on ET day too but at least I didn't have the AH as well!  When I spoke to them on the Friday, they said that I would get a phone call first thing on the Saturday morning telling me what time to come in.  Well, they didn't! I called them at 11am as they hadn't rang and they said 'oh, you're booked in for 2pm.  We filled up a load of water bottles and legged it to the station and I sat swigging away the whole 30 mins of the journey (didn't want to waddle full of water as it was too painful!).  Sat in reception with another lady, having drinking races to get as much water down us as possible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Apologies for no postings for a whilie  , I do try and read daily  

Lucy Morgan - Hope you managed to get all your chores/task sorted, I'm also in the mids of prep/decorating our new home and all of a sudden, I'm conscious of money!!!!  

Trix  - Thanks for your support, ginger tea has been a slight relief, ginger biscuits a little too sweet for me...whats that all about 

Tillytoots -  Welcome to the   , I'm so rooting for you   

Button76 - Thank you for your support  

AMP - How are you doing? Can you fit into any of your regular clothes...I can't 

J- Mo - If your lurking, I hope your well and taking life easy  

Anna the third - I am so sorry to read your news, your optimism and knowledge is great, I wish you all the luck for the future.

Jnr - I am sorry to read your news, I hope your post TX appt will offer some positive guidance.

Natasha - I feel ever so guilty that I rarely mention you , I think its because I know your always there , a bit like a guardian...anyway, wishing you all the luck   on your   .

As for me, I thought I had turned a corner with the nausea (NOT), a little anxious re my 10wk scan on Tuesday. I'll let you all know  

Luv & hugs to all UCH ladies.

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie, and sorry for lack of personals as Im a bit busy at the moment.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I had a great time as we went to Venice which was really romantic, as you can imagine. We had a gondola ride, ice cream in St Marks Square whilst being serenaded by a nearby quartet and in the evening front row seats at the opera seeing La Traviata. So DH did really spoil me! Not sure I deserved it but hey I wasnt complaining! The weather could have been better but it was really special anyway. I have to say I didnt think about ttc once while we were away and I even had a drink or two!

Lots of love to all of you, Im thinking of you all

Jen xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MummyP said:


> Natasha - I feel ever so guilty that I rarely mention you , I think its because I know your always there , a bit like a guardian...anyway, wishing you all the luck   on your  .


  Thanks hun 

Don't worry about not mentioning me...I'm not a UCH girl after all 

Thanks for your good luck wishes though....and hope all goes well with your scan 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a quick post as DH is cooking roast dinner again and I have some tidying up to do !!!  

TillyToots good luck with the 2 ww, good thing you called in - they sound a bit relaxed !!!  I just have about 2 - 3 weeks to go.........

If I am in London then by the time we meet up I should know one way or the other if its worked............

        

LucyM xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

LucyM - Thank you so much for your message. Keeping everything crossed for you too.          x

JMO - So pleased you had a great break away. I love it there, Hotel Danielli and Harry's bar is great. Nice you relaxed x

Mummyp - really   for your scan. Let us know how you get on x

Glitter - Glad I wasn't the only one who went through that. Fingers crossed it ends up a success like yours x

Cleg - thank you very much. Hope all is well with you x

LMG - Thank you for your lovely texts and calls. Let me know how you are getting on with work. Don't work so hard x

Trix - thank you for the lovely PM - you are so kind. I am keeping positive and fingers crossed this time. Hope Sophia is well. x

LLJ - thank you for the lovely messages, you are so kind. Hope L is well x

Further personals down the page from me. 
Watching wedding date on tv now - it's such a chick flick. 
big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Enjoy your roast dinner Lucy - Yummmmm!!! 

Tilly - we werent staying far from Hotel Danieli but we didnt go in there. I wish I was back there now   xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well and enjoying the glorious sunshine today.  It is making me feel really excited as i am hoping summer will be just around the corner!!

I am sorry i have been absent from the thread, but the new job is really keeping me busy.  Nevertheless, i do log on and check on all your progress...just not had time to write!

Mummy_P - i hope your scan went well today.   

Tilly - it was lovely speaking to you yest...you are sounding so chilled this time, i have a really good feeling for you.

LucyM- Gosh not long to go now at all. How are you feeling??

J-Mo - YOur trip sounds lovely...just what the doc called for.  I love Italy!  It is making me think that i really should think about booking a trip away soon.

Natasha - good luck in you 2WW!!!

Button - How are you getting on?  What stage are you at now?

Jnr - Have you had your follow up appt?  How did it go?

Glitter, Barb & Trix - How is motherhood

Anna - How are you ??

Hi to everyone else too, i hope you are all doing really well.

Well, i had confirmation from my GP last week that they def think the other tube that is left in will not work.  They had a report through from my gynea, which mentioned "obliterated" probably 4 times in it, with reference to various bit of me internally.  I suppose it was what i knew anyway, so i am not that disappointed.  So, it is def the IVF route for me.  She did scare me a bit though, because she said that although an egg may not be able to travel down that tube, 1 little sperm could go up and if so i would have an eptoic..which is obviously high risk anyway, but with me would also mean an op that would mean partial bowel removal!  Isn't it strange how your insides can be so messed up, yet you can feel normal on the outside!

I really need to re-focus again on the next tx, although with the new job being so busy i really don't know when i will be able to fit it in!  I have stopped everything, my supplements, my pro-biotics, acupuncture, diet, alcohol...the lot.  So need to pull my finger out and get my body into shape again!

I had my girlfriends over at the weekend, and another one is pregnant!  It's funny how much it is getting easier to accept others pregnancies as time is going on!

Speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your good wishes for today

I had my 10wk scan today  , how amazing was that  , littleun appeared to be asleep and after a push with the dildo cam, started kicking his/her feet and moving his/her arms..WOW, today I felt like a Mummy.

All is good, although picture of scan me shows 9w1 day!!! So who knows how pregnant I am  .

Sorry for no personals...I just wanted to share my news with those who KNOW (still not told work, although bump is looking ridiculous in my tailored style jacket!!) and those who would understand. 

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Mummyp - congratulations    that is excellent news. really pleased for you x

LMG - I am so sorry to hear that the other tube left in will not work honey. I am so sorry honey to hear this news. I am sending you big    and I hope that you can get some guidance on the best ways. There is always surrogacy as I said. You need to not work so hard honey, this is mental. Please invite the girls for the 30thx 

LLJ - thank you for the pm, you are so lovely xx

Trix - thank you for the pm, you are so lovely xx

J-Mo - how mad is that - isn't it a lovely area? i am so pleased you enjoyed yourself xx

Further personals down the page. xx

Well today I was feeling lots of bubbles in my tummy. I have some madness at work and had a little emotional cry today but feeling much better now. DH thinks I am so hormonal - YES I AM!!!
still resting up and hoping my beanies implant over the next few days. Really    
I have a picture of them on my cabinet and keep imagining them implanting. Let's hope. 
xx TT


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to say a quick hello.  Have been feeling a bit glum over the last few days so have been trying to stay away from here as sometimes it just makes me worse.  Don't know whether it is all of these hormones or whether I am just mad!!  Found out DH's brother's wife is pregnant with number 2 which tipped me over the edge at the weekend.  Wish I was like you LMG, it just doesn't seem to get any easier for me.  By the time the end of the year comes this will be my 7th friend/family member to have a baby in 12 months!

Sorry for the depressing post, just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you all.

Love Button xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button  

TT GOOD LUCK!  everythign crossed!

J Mo - thanks for your message and glad you had such a lovely time in la bella Italia. you can chat to Dr R now....  uno gelato!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna, thankyou for your message.Hope you are wellx

Button76 - Sorry to see you are feeling so low. Sending you big hugs   . I know how you feel. All 3 of my sisters at the same time became pregnant just as I lost before. It is a horrid feeling and I do sympathise. x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

MummyP great news, you must be very happy.

Button I know how it feels - I saw this woman at the nursery today pregnant with her 3rd, I used to be friendly with her but she ****** me off last year around an arrangement we made and then when I found out she was up the duff again - I've just gone a bit cold.  Not very mature but we cant always be !!

I'm in a bad mood today       

Day1 and I arranged for my cervix stretching thingy and found out its got to be Friday and the 1st appointment is 10.45.  It can take 4 hours and I am off on holiday Friday to centreparcs with friends.  So I get to spend my day off which is the 1st war day in ages sitting in the bleeding awful ACU waiting room.  NNNNOOOOOO WWWWAYYYY.  How cruel.  If I'd of used my brain I would have reserved the 9am slot earlier in the week.  How dumb am I.  I just feel so cross and grrr..  Does anyone know anywhere nice and near the ACU I can hang out in   I'm not supposed to leave the premises but I dont always follow all the rules..

LucyMxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Button -    Take care of yourself

Tilly - Hope you've got your feet up and are being pampered.  sending you some babydust . 

Mummy P - fantastic news, enjoy this time it's magical.

LMG - you're just such a positive lady. Hope the next treatment goes well for you. Glad you're enjoying the job, sounds like hard work but worth it.

Hello to everyone else, sorry about short post, but knackered and up to my ears in stuff. Will take time out soon,

Trix x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

MummyP - I am so glad the scan went well.  It must be so nice to see the bean kicking about and stuff

LucyM -you are allowed to have off days..especially when you know that the 1st day of your hols will be sat in the clinic!!  Tilly and I went to Acorn house..on Gray's Inn Rd up towards Kings X, which was really nice...lovely fresh juices!

Tilly - How are you getting on?  Sounds like you had an interesting day yesterday...don't you love what hormones do to us. Just take it easy.  Will try and call you tomorrow.

Button - I am sending you lots of positive energy.  This journey is so hard that you really must not beat yourself up about it.  I have been fine about others becoming pregnant as they have been really close people who are very dear to me...hence i am so happy for them.  It is not easy at all, but stay positive as all our days will come...in some shape or form.  THe older i am getting the more i am realising that nobody has it easy...our bag seems to be fertility, but others have it a lot worse.  We are all here for you whenever you need us.

Trix - so nice to hear from you.  Will you be coming to Tillys VV party?  It'd be great to meet you finally and hear all about Sophia.

LLJ - thanks so much for your message, I am sorry i have not replied.  I am glad motherhood is treating you well

Love to everyone else...I am off to Stevenage tom...such a glamorous lifestyle i lead!!

LMG
xxx

PS just munched through almost 1/2 a coffee and walnut cake....


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Littlemissgiggles,

your name reminds me of a Mr Man character.  What you said in your post really resonated with me.  One of my close friends was diagnosed with breast cancer 9 months ago, another bone cancer and one of my sisters friends has stomach cancer.  Its all happened in the last 9 months and I do feel a bit like I'm trying to create a life while others of a similar age are fighting hard to keep their life.  Its a totally different ball game.  I know it may sound strange to say but I am about to increase my level of cover for critical illness as if anything happened to me I'd want my DH and DS to be secure and for us not to worry about the mortgage.  It made me more aware of how vunerable we all can be and how precious life is.  

Okay enough profoundness. Back to my rage    

LucyM xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Peeps,

I'm just about back in the land of the living, although am feeling a little bit weepy today again!  God damn hormones, sometimes really wish I was a boy!

Hope everyone is doing OK.  Thanks for all your kind words when I was feeling down, they really have helped.  I do try and keep perspective on things but sometimes it just all gets too much.  I guess I don't have to explain myself to anyone, you know what I mean!

TillyToots - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy yet.  I can't believe how long UCH make you wait before testing!  Is it 16 days after ET??  That makes it a 3ww surely??  Sending lots of    

LucyM - You are ahead of me now.  Hope your cervix stretching thingie isn't too nasty.  What a pain that you have had to go in today but hopefully it will all be worth it.

LMG - Glad your new job is going OK.  I wish I could munch my way through a coffee & walnut cake.  At the moment I am mostly eating seeds and nuts.  Trying to be good and am not a huge chocolate eater but really need some when I am trying to be good!  I know what you mean about everyone else having their own issues to deal with and some people have a lot worse than me.  I do try to remind myself of that when things are getting out of control!!

Anna the third - Hope you are feeling better about things now.  

MummyP - A big congratulations on your scan.  You must be very happy and relieved.  Not long til you are able to tell everyone and the stretching of your work clothes will all become clear!

Minxy - in case you are reading.  I was really sad to hear your news.  Take care of yourself. xx

A big hello to everyone else, Jen, Jnr, Trixster, Glitter and to anyone else I may have missed.

I am still waiting on AF.  Was booked in for scan today but I only have spotting so have had to postpone til next week.  Grrrrr!!!  Why does it never show when you want it to.  Typical of my messed up body to not behave itself.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  It's going to be a lovely day tomorrow so think DH and I are going to go out somewhere to enjoy the sunshine.

Love to all.

Button xxxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi ladies
Hope you are well.

Button76 - Don't worry about the hormones, I could tell you a story or two about me too. Sending you big hugs. x

LMG - Walnut cake - yum yum yum. Hope you are well honey. Tried to call you back. will call you this weekend. Can you give LucyM the directions to Acorn? x

Trix - thank you - hope little one is well and you are not too tired xx

LucyM - That is really not fair! I am so sorry for you. I take a book each time they do mine or psp keeps me occupied. There is the cafe opposite or I just pop to the shops and come back. How dare they do it on your holiday day, I think there is a nice place called Acorn down the road that LMG and I went to for lunch - very nice. sending you big   x

Anna the 3rd - Hope you are well and feeling ok. Sending you    x

Hugs to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals.    

Well, I have been in the office over the past few days and it is fine, nice to be not laying with my feet up anymore. I don't even know how it is possible apart from the hormones, but one of my colleagues said to me my (.)(.)'s were huge and I looked pregnant. Here's hoping   . She was quite insistant and said I looked like her sister when she was pregnant with twins. OMGosh, but I am not thinkiing anything at the moment.
Who knows! I am not being pee stick queen this time so I am actually really laid back. Made a plan that if it doesn't work, I will be doing Lighterlife for 3-4 months before I start again, and if it does I will be very happy and not do anything till I see the scan first. Eitherway I am mega laid back about it. The only thing that is worrying which I just find impossible (and it is not OHSS as I have had that and know what it is) but I already am not able to fit into my trousers. How can that be?? The beans are miniscule spots and don't take up that much room. It must be Utrogestan and Progynova that are playing havoc with the hormones. 
Tonight I am out for a nice hen night dinner at No 5 cavendish square. No hen paraphenalia though. So driving and not drinking which will be good. 
Tomorrow out for a light dinner, sunday a relaxing brunch, then resting the rest of weekend Saturday and Sunday.
Have a lovely weekend 
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Tilly - sending you lots and lots of


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

How lovely is this sunshine , I hope the weekend is going well for all.

LMG - Your new job is certainly keeping you busy, I do hope it starts to ease to give you time for TX. My friend has just taken promotion and sometimes works from 7am-10pm, I have tried to be so delicate in saying that she needs to give her body the best chance and such long hours are just not conducive to TX. Take it easy 

LucyM - I hope your rage has subsided  , and Friday went well .

Button76 - I hope , shows up soon.

Tilliytoots - How you doing with the 2WW nightmare ,    your beanies are all snug, 16 days is soooo long. I hope you had a nice evening last night, I've just finally got over sniffing the wine/champers bottle.

Trix - Sophia pic is so lovely 

Natasha - I am so sorry to read your news  

Hello to all I've missed.

Take care Mummy P xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello All,

Long time, no post! I hadn't realised how long it had been since my last post until I tried to catch up with everyone    

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi quickly. It's a bit too late for a mammoth post now, but I know that if I don't post now, I won't get time for another week and yet more time will have disappeared!

Since my last post we have been trying to sort out a lump on my ovary and in the process found a hydrosalpinx, which will hopefully be removed next month (am I the only one who gets an image of Jar Jar Binks pop into their heads whenever they hear that term     ).

Looking forward to catching up with all of you,
   
Love Em x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry this is going to be a me post...

I am really worried as AF is still yet to show in full force.  I stopped taking Primolut last Monday so was expecting AF to show by the end of the week but still nothing apart from spotting.  I have called ACU this morning and am waiting for a nurse to call me back but am concerned that this is not a good start to things...

Anyone experienced lateness??

Hope you are all OK.

Button xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Button -  i think Tilly was a little bit later to get AF after Primulot this time too.  I can't remember for myself the last cycle...sorry.  Also, i hope i did not make you feel bad with my post....i was just explaining how i have coped with this whole journey and realising that all my friends seem to be having some sort of other problems too.  I hope AF comes real soon!!

Keme - Welcome back sweetheart!!  It is so nice to hear from you.  I too have a hydro, but unfortunately they can't get to it to remove it...so they shall be draining it during my next tx.  I hope all goes well...with the rest of your health too.

Tilly - How are yuo  Will give you a call later...but am sending the beanies (wishing it is twins for you)...are settling in well.

MummP - How are you?  I promise that i shall not be working silly hours for a long period of time..i just want to settle into the job now.  How are you feeling?  I hope the sickness has subsided.

LucyM - i hope you are having a good hol and that the dialapan went well. 

Glitter - How are the adorable twins?

Trix - Hope you and lovely Sophia are well.

Barb - Where are you I want to hear all your news!

Anna, J-mo, LLj and anyone else i have missed...i hope you are all well.

What  a lovely weeekend we had.  I officially attended the first bbq of the year...and am really looking forward to many more this summer.

Hope you all have a fab week.

LMG
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. 
I am feeling fine, no side effects anymore, no sore (.)(.)'s, is that good or bad? I don't know. Today they just went back to normal. Well what is meant ot be will be! I am not going to test or anything. If it doesn't work I am going to do the Lighter Life diet for 3-4 months then go back to tryng again. Still          that they are in there. Now I hate the 2ww - testing Monday 5th - stuff the 6th - I will know then eitherway! x

LMG - How are you lovely? It is so nice to hear from you xx

Button76 - hi lovely, mine was I think around 1.5 weeks later. It is difficult to know when it will come as we were pumped so full of drugs. xx

Keme - Welcome back lovely, you have been through so much - really hope you manage to get this removed and start again soon. Sending you lots of xx

LucyM - hope the dialapan went well and that you are having a nice time away xx

MummyP - How are you doing? Sending you big hugs xx

Glitter - How are you doing with the lovely twins? xx

Trix - How is little one? Hope you are looking after yourself xx

LMG - Thankyou for your pm's and your lovely texts. BTW - I found a spare slipper and the rose for you, I will bring it over when I see you next honey xx

Tokii - How are you? Where have you been? Hope the job is going well xx

Barb - Missing you on the thread - where are you? Enjoying motherhood no doubt xx

Anna - Hope you are doing well honey, thinking of you xx

Natasha -   I am so so sorry to hear your news - Sending you the biggest cuddles ever. You are such a huge support for all of us here xxx

J-Mo - How are you doing? xx

Sending you all lots of positive wishes, lots of    and also sorry for anyone I have missed, sending you all good wishes too. 

Lots of Love
TT XX


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Tilly,
I didn't have any symptoms on the 2ww and look what happened to us!!  Still got everything crossed for you    .  Are you sure the LL diet is right for you as the site says that it is only suitable for people who are more than x amount over their ideal weight as I don't think you are that much over?  My consultant also thinks that that diet is dangerous as you are cutting out food and is unsustainable.  Have you tried something like low Gi where you can eat everything - it combines Weight watchers (in portion sizes) pretty much with slimming world (food combinations).  I can honestly say I didn't feel deprived of food or alcohol that I previously did.  I've done a lot of walking with these 2 and my BMI is now 27.5, from an original 36 ( ) in May 2005.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on and say hi to you all. Ive not been around as Ive been feeling very down about things and didnt want to moan on here. Ive been thinking about you all though and hope you are all ok.

Tilly - Im not sure about LL either as there was a programme about it the other day saying how many people have been taken so ill with it. I agree with Glitter, Low Gi is definitely a good way to diet. Also if you go for a drastic diet wouldnt it play havoc with your hormones?? 

Take care all, and lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies hope you are well.

J-Mo - Sending you huge big bear hugs    I hope you are ok. I know how up and down things can be. We are always here for you if you need some comfort and support xx

Glitter - Wow - your BMI is amazing - well done - that is fantastic!!!! It's good to know that what you felt like too, I always thinks it helps to understand, everyone has a different experience. Sending you and bubbas lots of    xx

I have seen amazing results with people with Lighter Life, so think that I would be ok as your doctor also has to recommend you following a session on your weight showing bmi. My bmi is 30, but take on board your thoughts. Let's just hope I get a bfp this time around and then I won't try it out. At least you can do slimming world whilst pregnant so that should help. At the moment I am just totally wanting peanut butter on toast. yum yum yum. 

I went to a meeting this morning and noticed on a trip to the ladies I was pink spotting. Bit worried and called the clinic and spoke with Trudy. She said this could also be implantation bleeding as even though the implantation they reckon should have taken place last Tues/Weds. it is 10 days since ET, and apparently the implantation bleeding happens around day 10. I have been doing this for so long, you would think I would know this by now.  
I admit this morning I was a   pee stick woman, didn't think I would do this again, but hey I did. showed pretty much nothing,although trying to convince myself if I hold it up to the light I can see 2 lines, but no. I don't know why I wasted it doing it so early. Still I bought some of the first response once. - they can do 6 days before you period. I am testing Monday next week officially, so I am just going to try and I mean try and wait till then. I know tell me off! Naughty Naughty!   

Quick question, does anyone know if I can eat the following - seeing as i have to treat myself as pregnant at the moment, I have activia pro bifidus a big tub, philadelphia light, muller light yogurt. I just have no idea as it doesn't say pasterised, but neither do the hard cheddar cheeses. Can anyone help??
thank you 
TT xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hard cheeses are okay as are Philadelphia, muller light yogs as far as I know and I ate all of them throughout.  Apparently parmesan was okay even though it was unpasturised (but I still chucked it out  )


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would give you an update on my 'missing' period.  Just been in for scan and I have a hemorrhagic cyst (blood filled) that is secreting hormones, progesterone to be specific, hence the fact that I am not getting a period.  Also means that I am not able to start this month    Am gutted to be honest.  This is a different cyst to the last one I had which was just fluid filled.  They can't do anything about it and just have to wait until it goes on it's own.  I have to wait until my period comes on properly and start again with the Primolut and Buserelin.  Will have a scan just before I start sniffing to make sure there i no cyst. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Anyway, enough moaning, hope you are all OK.

Tillytoots - step away from the Pee sticks!!!  I actually did one this morning just to make sure.  There was about 0.00001% of doubt in my mind so it wasn't a surprise to just see that one stripe!  I will be thinking of you next week.  We desperately need another BFP on here!

LucyM - Hope things are going OK with you and you are having more luck than me!

Jen - Good to hear from you.  I really hope that you are feeling a little better about things.  It is so bloody hard.

LMG - Hope you are OK and the job is treating you nicely.  Definitely no offence taken about your comment about other people's problems.  I know exactly what you mean and I know that I am a very lucky person to have what I have but sometimes this infertility (hate that word) thing just consumes you!! (God that sounds very deep!)

Keme - Hello!  Hope that you get your issues with Jar Jar Binks sorted out and are able to get things going again very soon!

MummyP - Hi, hope you are feeling well.

Trixster, Glitter, Anna the third and everyone else.  

As everyone else seems to be wanting to shed a few pounds I will use the next few weeks to do some exercise.  I have become VERY lazy and have not wanted to move around too much in case anything falls out!!!  

Anyway, better look busy, even though I really can't be bothered...

      to everyone

Button xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Button - I am so sorry to hear your news!!  I am keeping everything crossed that the damn cyst disappears soon and the AF comes fine and you can start again...gosh we never wish AF to come normally...what are we like!!  Nothing is ever straight forward...out damn cyst..out!!


J-Mo - it is so nice to hear from you...sending you a big ...we are always here for you.

Tilly - Gosh so much has happened in 4 hours since i spoke to you this AM.  Here's praying that this is implantation bleeding...   You so deserve to have the right result this time...I am keeping everything crossed for you.  As for the pee sticks..you have done so much better than last time, just try to hold out till monday  now...only 6 more sleeps to go!

All this talk about weight is quite appropriate.  I am staying at my parents tonight as i am working in London the next few days and my bro has got one of those Wii excercise platforms.  Anyway, he makes me go on it and it told me my BMI is 25.  However, it said that norm is 22...I am sure when i went to see the fertility nutritionist at ZW she told me 25 is good  I suppose the good think is that i have not put on any more body fat since last Sept...how i don't know with the amount i am eating...and drinking!!

Anyway, love to you all.

LMG
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

LMG - BMI is not an indication of body fat.  If you have been exercising, muscle weighs 7 times more than fat.  Using this calculation, the entire England rugby squad are obese   so it shouldn't be used in isolation.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are well. 

I am sorry for lack of personals, not feeling very good today. I started bleeding yesterday and today it is a little more and a lot brighter red   Bit worried, so called the clinic and they told me to up the Utrogestan to 4, 3 progynova and the same clexane in the evening. 
Feeling a bit low - I really don't want another bfn or miscarriage - this is a bit much. I have been trying for so many years. 
I just hope this works out and this is just a little spotting. Please stay with me embies please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Tilly


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

A short post as I need to get changed and a bath.  Scan on Tuesday wasn't great, 2 eggs the right size the rest too small and my bloods were low for whatever it was they measured ?  Scan tomorrow morning but not feeling very positive.  My cycle may be cancelled.

I have been finidng it hard at work, high levels of stress and the IVF on top and have felt a few times like I am going off the rails.  I am stuck this week in the stress cycle where you recognise the stress but cant move forward to release, grounding, etc...  I felt like this after the m/c and am not sure how much is down to the drugs and hope to god i feel better next week.  The 1st cycle was so much easier.

Tillytoots so sad to hear its not looking good.  

LucyM xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my god ladies what is going on?

Tillytoots.  I am hoping and praying that the bleeding stops.  You have been so positive all along I so want this to be the one for you.

LucyM.  I really hope things look better for you at the next scan.  This whole thing is a joke, although not a very funny one...

I was feeling a little better today until a friend of mine who is also going through this s**t told me that she had a cyst and it took her 10 months to get started!!!  Brilliant, that cheered me up no end!

I really am thinking of you all.

     

Button xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Button76 - I really understand how it makes you feel when someone says that. I have been trying now for 4 years and IVF for around 2 years. keep strong - I still feel one day it will work   x

LucyM- I am so sorry to hear this. I really truly understand how you feel. I know it is hard this is, I felt the same after my m/c and other bfn's and it is hard to pick yourself out of it. I will keep fingers crossed for you tomorrow. x

Glitter - Thank you x

I am resting up as feel like AF is coming. Had a good cry with DH just down to pure exhaustion with the whole -ivf thing. I am just hoping that things will be ok. All I want is a baby - why is it so hard to keep the bl**dy embies in there! 
xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I've only posted once before - about a month ago to say that I was starting IVF. It's finally happening. I start the sniffing/down reg in 14 days. I have absolutely no idea what to expect. Do most people get side effects from this and if so, what sort?

Also - a really practical question for you - I am not telling anyone at work that I am going through this and was wondering when the best time would be to take "holiday" (some holiday...!). 

Would people who have been through this before suggest taking time off from the time of egg collection onwards and for how long after transfer should the rest period be? One week or two? Does the rest period mean literally bed rest, I just don't know who to ask as I don't know anyone who has been through this. (well, except for my next door neighbour who now has 13 year old twins so she doesnt remember!).

Thanks so much, thinking of you all. Will probably see some of you when I become a regular at ACU in about 3 weeks time. xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Ladies, 
I have a question, I have had a number of fails now with no explanation as to why. Healthy grade 1 embies, good lining, just cannot understand. Whilst I am still hoping there is a miracle with my 2ww now, I know from experience this is not looking good. 

Having spoken with a few ladies in the past, they suggested I asked my consultant about natural killer cells. He basically said that there was nothing they could do re NKC and the test would be very expensive and he was reluctant to do it, and said actucally there would be nothing that could be done about it. I just don't believe that can be the case. Can anyone explain to me in more detail what this is and what can be done about it? thank you x  
TTxx

Hi Lou27 
I normally take 2 days post EC and then a week after ET. Wishing you all the best of luck
xx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Hi Tilly,
So sorry that it hasn't worked out for you  .  Unfortunately, there is no rhyme nor reason as to why good quality embryos fail and poor ones take.  My mum has seen it happen so many times to so many people and it is so hard to research this area.  

Lou - I didn't have any side effects of the Primulot tablets or the sniffing.  It took me a while to get the hang of the sniffing as I'd never done anything like this before, even for colds.
My EC was a Tuesday so I just had the day off as hospital procedure and ET was a Saturday so I took the following Mon-Weds off as annual leave and went back Thurs.  My immediate line managers knew what was going on throughout and were quite happy about it (it was also cleared with HR as I was the first female to go through this).  I just tried to carry on as normal and seemed quite blase about it - this was our coping mechanism though and may not suit everyone!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Tillytoots, I am so sorry that it doesn't look like things are working out for you this time.  I don't know much about NK Cells although have read about them on here.  I'm sure that there is some sort of 'suppressant' that they give you if your levels are high.  If there isn't any kind of medication you can take then what is the point of having the test  It is something I have thought about in the past but so far haven't done any more research into it.  Have you had a search around the site?  I'm sure there will be info on it somewhere.  I like you would want some answers when everything is looking so good for you.  Would you consider going anywhere else for a second opinion??

Thinking about you Honey.

Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Tilly

Dont give up just yet! Its not over until the fat lady sings. But Im sure you know your own body more than anybody.
Dr R told me that next cycle or FET he would put me on steroids just in case I have natural killer cells. The other treatment they do is highly controversial and I believe they do it at the ARGC (Panarama programme rings a bell) sorry If Ive got that wrong. But Im sure you will find lots of info if you google.
I hope this works out this cycle though xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies

I don't know what to say.....

Tillytoots - I am so sorry that things do not appear to be positive, I am so     , sorry I can't give any feedback on killer cells.

LucyMorgan - I hope today brings you positive news  

Button76 - So sorry to read about your cyst ,    it disapperas very soon  

Lou27 - Good luck with your TX , I took time off from EC to three days after my ET and rested - abandoned housework,bills.. paperwork, shopping (except coffee shops  )

Keme - Hello, I wish you all the success with the removal of the lump on your ovaray  

Jo-Mo  

LMG, Anna the third, Trix, Glitter & Barwill, hoping you are all safe and well  

My nausea has weened slightly   and I'm now having light af cramps (believed to be expansion of uterus TMI ), I'm a little anxious re my 12 week scan 12th May. But all appears to be fine.

Mummy P xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

TT,  

i've found uch to be a bit blase/ and overly correct on the treatment side of things - here 's an example, i have had no test for nk cells so it IS a possibiity. i would therefore want to be on the basic treatment, pednisolne steroid, regardless. (ie even i might not need it) this may sounds stupid but why spend months and money to establish something helped by a quick prescprtion. 

ivig therapy i wldn't have anyway


ive hd 4 blasts (perfect) trasnferered BUT one never knows re egg qyality. we get 100% fertisiation and early development so im probably going to dump IVf, now that we are narrowing down the issues. our issues are probably egg quality and, if so, i want to try many many eggs implanting - ie injectable FSh adn trying naturally.  of course it doesnt make that much money for drs!


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Tillytoots - thank you for the advise, really praying this is your turn

Lucy M -Hoping you get some positive news, its such an awful roller coaster ride

Button 76 - It's so frustrating not knowing when you can start again, hope it isn't too long before you can start treatment 

Mummy P - thanks for the advice

I think I am going to take off one or two days post EC and then a week after ET. 

xx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly - I'm so sorry that this cycle is not going well, I hope your body is sending you the wrong messages    , things could change. As for NKC I have no idea, but think there must be something on this site somewhere. Please look after yourself....sometimes a good cry is very healing, I'm glad your DH is there to support you.

Lucy M  - Hope your scan went OK today and that your cycle can go ahead  

Button - Thinking of you and the darned cyst, fingers crossed that it stays away next time.

Lou - Lots of good advice here. I too had no side effects with the drugs, no mood swings, nothing and I was pretty much on maximum doses. After the EC I would have a day off as you'll probably be a bit sore and drowsy. After ET I stayed in bed for 2 days to give the embies the best chance possible, then tookk it very easy for another couple of days.

Glitter - How's it going supermum. Still can't believe you have time to go on here.

Hi to J-Mo, Mummy P, Barbwill and everyone else

Trix X


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Hi Trix!
Even made chocolate ice cream yesterday   Had to put it in the freezer outside to remove a little more temptation


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Goodness, i just reread my post of yesterday and it makes precisely no sense! 
my typing is completely rubbish!

What i was trying to say is that our issues (unexplained, presumably owing to age) are not solved by IVF as you cannot improve egg quality. 

However, as we know we have 100% fertilisation and good early dev't, I don't see what IVF is doing for us. It seems like an awful lot of hassle and expense to achieve things we don't need. It might also be prejudicing our results - each time we can only put back 2 whereas with eg injectables and trying naturally we could get eg 3 eggs to mature and then try timed bd. 

Do you see what I mean?  we would then have a better chance of "finding" a good egg. I'm pretty convinced this is the thing to do for us.  I'm also convinced that while IVf is great for eg male factor or blocked tubes, a lot of people do it when it is not directly indicated. It's wrong to say success rates are eg 30% so i have a 30% chance. If my issues are not those solved by IVF the numbers mean nothing. 

ANyone agree/disagree? if the latter please say!! i'm desperate to get pg and trying to find the best way for us not the stats!

TT, send you my love, I know how you feel. life is unfair to us currently but maybe that means we are due for a massive dollop of good luck.  

JMo - look after yourself, don't get fed up, it is such a b~~~~~ of a process but you really won't regret it in 10years. xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi ladies
I promise to do personals this weekend. 

I am so angry. I called the clinic at 9am to tell them I was bleeding and needed to know what to do as I had already increased utrogestan. Now it was red! 
At 10am still no call so the receptionist put me through to the nurse who told me the doctor would ring me. By this time cramps and bleeding more. 
11.30 - still no call - so called and complained. He would call me back. 
11.50 - Then doctor called and told me to come in for pregnancy blood test.
Went in at 12.30 and sat around till 1.15 as someone had put me on the scan list. During this time I had been up and down the the toilet. Just got home (I am 10 mins away) 
I am so cross. 
DH and I have decided we are going to have a consultation with Dr Ranieri in 2 weeks if all is lost on the update call tonight between 5 and 7pm. 
We are also going back to ARGC to have a consultation with them. 
I am so annoyed at the time taken when you tell them you are in pain and need to speak with a doctor or a nurse and they do this! 
Also using the wrong catheter, not calling me to come in on ET day - and me calling them and them wanting me in there and then. I need to have a think about all of this. 
I cannot believe that 2 grade 1 embies and v good lining and me staying in bed seriously bar 3.5 days - this hasn't worked! 
TTXX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh TT   Im so sorry. xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tilly   Im so sorry. I DO know how you feel and am here for you if you need to rant and rave xxx
Its not fair.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Tilly, I'm really sad for you.  I was so hoping that it wasn't going to end this way.   

I totally understand how you must be feeling about the way you have been treated at the ACU.  Unfortunately no one is able to give us a 100% guanrantee that this is going to work but we are all spending £1000's on this and want to at least feel like we are being looked after properly.  I hope that you are able to get some more positive feedback from Dr Ranieri.

Thinking of you.  

Button xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Well ladies, this is my last post for a little bit, I need some healing time, I am heartbroken. Just got the call from the clinic and it is 1.2hcg level, plus I am really heavily bleeding and in pain. So I was told to stop the medication. My two embies didn't make it. I just can't believe this is happening again. 
I already made the call to Lighter life so I have something to focus on, but at the moment I am just raw.
 for me yet again. 

I really wish all of you the very best of luck with your treatments and I promise to be back soon. Just need a little time out. 
Sending you all lots of love 
TT xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Tilly so sorry to read your news. Take care and all the time you need. Your positivity is always an inspiration, I hope you can gain some comfort from these pages and maybe get back a little of all that you have put in. Massive     

Em x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Tilly,

I am so sorry to read your news  , I can read your devastation   . Please take care of yourself.

Mummy P xx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Tilly - I'm so sorry that this has happened again. Please look after yourself     

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I am extremely sorry that this hasn't worked for you. I too know how you feel, it's devastating and it takes time to heal. I hope that the doctors will be able to help you in the future, perseverance in combination with following the advice of good doctors more often than not brings home those so wanted babies. I was about to give up before my successful cycle, I still remember the feeling, the vacuum. Good luck girl, I know you'll find the strength in yourself to do what is best for you.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tilly - take all the time that you need. I know exactly how heartbroken you are feeling. I know that doesnt help but we are here for you my sweet xxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Tilly


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope the fab weather has everyone outside and soaking up some sunshine. I spent the morning yesterday fishing my dog out of the canal after she accidentally fell in! I kid you not - a fully grown dog tripped over her own (rather large) rear end and splashed into the water where the bank was particularly steep. I even have the bruised knees to prove it! This was just after she had knocked a load of fishing rods and nets in (some v v unhappy fishermen in my neck of the woods now   )

Tilly, hope you are doing OK and are spending some time looking after you and your DH.

Anna, how are you feeling about the whole tx thing now? I guess if you are not convinced that tx is doing anything for you, then why put yourself through it? However, there must have been a point when you thought it was going to help; or did you just end up down that route after all the investigations? Have you tried discussing this with anyone medical? I hope you find some answers soon.

Glitter, it's so good to see the photo of your gorgeous twins - congratulations! Chocolate ice-cream? YUM! You really are super mum   

J-Mo, I hope you're feeling a bit better.

Trix, congratulations to you - another super mum! Sophia looks v alert; I bet she keeps you on your toes.

Barbwill, more congratulations! It's great to see so many happy outcomes on this thread and it looks as though you are loving being a mum. 

Mummy P, thank you for your kind wishes. Congratulations on your BFP and I'll keep my fingers crossed for the 12th    

Button, sorry to hear you've had a false start. Here's hoping af shows up soon and you can get back on track (and not have to wait 10 months!)

Lou, how are you getting on? Impatient? I think waiting is one of the hardest things about tx; I know I've spent so long wishing time away, I'm not quite sure where the last few years have gone!

LucyM, I hope you're feeling a bit better and you are still on track for tx this cycle. 

LMG, good to hear the new job is working out well, although I hope you are getting some time to look after you! 

Thank you for welcoming me back - it has been so long since I was last posting, but it's really good to see so many familiar names as well as some new ones. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Love,
Em x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to write a quickie! 

Im fine thanks Em, thanks for asking. Im going for FET this month, today is day 6 so we are talking very soon! Ive decided to just get it out of the way. DH and I are of the opinion that it probably wont work anyway, so Im just going to go through the motions and then I can have summer off to prepare for my last fresh cycle. Im trying not to be negative (I know this sounds like I am being negative) but because of the fear of failure I dont want to build my hopes up too much and if it works then it will just be a bonus.

We've also decided that now Ive turned 40, and if we have 3 viable embies, then we will put three back. More a question of egg quality and wishing for success than wanting triplets I can assure you! But A the embryologist said that triplets would be highly unlikely. To be honest Im just hoping for one viable embie let alone 3! Do you think I might get one out of 4?

So thats me in a nutshell, Im starting to feel stronger so may be able to be around a bit more. I totally understand Tilly for wanting time out. There is only so much heartache we can put up with before we need to take cover.

Lots of love to you all, I hope you are all ok

Jen x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jen,

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit stronger, I hope the feeling continues!

Personally, I don't think one out of four is too much to hope for, but I know what you mean about not wanting to be too positive. It's that constant balancing act of preparing for the worst while praying for the best. I take it that means you have four frosties on ice? I've not done a FET (although I will at some point as we have 3 embies on ice) - are you having to pump yourself full of drugs at the moment?

Lots of       being sent your way.

Hope everyone else is also feeling a wee bit stronger. I was listening to the radio on the way home and there was a caller asking for some sympathy - he was working a double shift in a hot kitchen whilst everyone else seemed to be out enjoying the sun. Here's hoping you are all enjoying the hottest day of the year so far. Can you tell I'm sun obsessed?!

Love to all,
Em x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Em,

Yes the weather is gorgeous isnt it? Im loving it at the moment, I love not having to wear loads of layers. 

Yes we have 4 blasts on ice at the ACU. They will defrost two at a time, if only one survives from the first batch then they will go to defrost the second lot. And if both of those survive I might (will decide on the day after talking again to embryologist) put three back because I would hate to waste one. But not sure yet really, I dont want triplets because of health reasons. Any opinions would be greatly received! 

This is a natural FET so no Im having no drugs at all at the moment and it feels like Ive forgotten something! The only thing I will need are the Volteral pessaries on the day of ET and then afterwards the dreaded heparin injections, botty bombs and also some steroids too this time. But for now its very simple and comfortable. And hopefully this time I can stay relatively chilled out as a result.

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Totally loving this gorgeous weather!!!  Sorry for my absence (yet again!) but i just cannot seem to find enough hours in the day!

Tilly - It was great to chat to you over the weekend...I think you are being unbeliveably strong..a true inspiration.  Just take some time out to re-charge and carry out any research you need to.  Always here for you xxxx

Keme -Can't belive what happened to your dog.  It made me chukkle, as i too have a dog that loves the river.  At the weekend he managed to get into the river at quite a steep part and of course could not get himself out very easily either.  The situations they get themselves into heh.  Any news on when your hydro is being removed??

J-MO - It is good to have you back on here.  It sounds like you and your DH have done a lot of talking and i think FET is a sensible options.  I too now worry about multiple births (think one would be hard enough), but there was a lady on here that had triplets from GIFT at ACU.  Scary...i think!

Hello to all the new mums - i hope you are enjoying this early summer with your babies!

Button -any news yet?

LucyM - How are you getting on?

MummyP - are you still suffering sickness?  Good luck for the scan on Mon!!

Lou - how are you?  I had the day of EC off and worked from home the following day...then i had the week off after ET and had sofa rest.  

Anna - how are you?  

Not a lot to report from me.  Really enjoyed the bank holiday and am planning a bbq for this weekend too.  It is amazing how the weather can really perk you up!

Hope you all have a good day.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, it has been quiet on here lately...

Hope everyone is doing OK.  at least we have some long overdue sunshine.  Always makes me feel a little bit better.  Just a shame I have to sit in an office all day.  

TillyToots - Not sure if you are reading or not but I really do hope that you are starting to feel better about things.  Have you been for your follow up appointment yet?  We are always here for you when you need us but understand that you might need some time away from here for a while.  I know that I do sometimes.  Thinking of you. xx

LucyM - No news from you so I'm not sure where you are at the moment.  I truly hope that things are going OK. xx


LMG - You sure are a busy lady!!  The new job is obviously keeping you very busy.  Enjoy your BBQ at the weekend.  I think we are going to our neighbours for one too.  Have to make the most of the sunny weather.  Hopefully it is here to stay though!

Jen - Wishing you lots of luck for your FET.  I'm glad that you are feeling a little better about things and that you are looking forward to the next step.  I think your attitude is  very good one to have.  It's very hard sometimes to get  balance between being too optimistic and too negative.  Fingers crossed this will be the one one for you.  Great that you don't have to go through all of the drug nonsense too!!

Keme - Hi, how are you doing.  Any news on when you will be able to start?  Hope you and your pooch have recovered from your wading at the weekend.  I would so love a dog but DH doesn't like them.  I will wear him down one day!

Glitter, Barbwill and Trixter - Hope you are enjoying your time in the sunshine.  I have loads of friends on maternity leave at the moment and I am more jealous of them than usual!!!

MummyP - Good Luck for your scan next week.  I'm sure that everything will be fine and then that is another thing ticked off the list.

Annathethird - Hope you are feeling better about things now.  Do you know what the next step is for you?

Lou27 - Have you started down regging yet.  I may be having tx at the same time as you.  

I start on Primolut (again) next Tuesday.  I have to go in for a scan the following Monday to check for the presence of beastly cyst before I start sniffing.  If it is still there it will be a no go for me again.  Fingers crossed it has buggered off...  Hoping to have a sneaky week away somewhere in a week or so.  I was saving my holiday for after ET but have to use it up now as coming to the end of the holiday year and I will lose it if I don't use it and there is no chance of that!

Hello to anyone I have missed.

Enjoy the sunshine!!!

Love Button xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooh, now I want a BBQ   

Button, yes the dog has recovered, although my poor bruised knees haven't! My DH wasn't v convinced about getting a dog either. We went to see a friend who's dog had just had puppies and I was completely resigned to just cooing and leaving - it was my DH who asked which one we could take with us. Now he doesn't like being in the house without her and if we have been away we have to collect her before we come home! (not that I'm complaining   ) I hope your cyst has gone; I'll keep fingers and toes crossed!

LMG, it must be the breed! My dog looks so like yours (one day I'll get around to posting a pic, but I worry that once I start I won't stop!). You are so right, the sunny weather def brightens my mood too.

Jen, the idea of multiples is a scary one. How would you feel about twins? Is there any info out there on implantation rates when multiple embies are transfered? I started looking into this when I wondered whether we should go for ESET, but I couldn't shift the thought that the more embies went back, the higher our chances would be. A tricky decision. Drug free must be nice, even if it is a little weird, I bet your other half appreciates it (I know mine would   )

Tokki, I hope you are well. I realised that I missed you out of my catch up post. Anyway, just wanted to let you know you are still in my thoughts (especially now it's report writing time of year and hopefully you'll be able to get some time to yourself over the summer).

As for me, I do have a date for the hydro to come out - a week on Monday YAY! Looking forward to getting myself back on track (and some recovery time too - am I weird to enjoy those post anaesthetic days of pyjama wearing?).

Love to all,
Em x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hello everyone, hope you're well and enjoying this glorious weather. 

I'm just looking out of the window and seeing (yet another) neighbour burning rubbish - is that allowed? i thought not in London!!

huge bonfire, the sort that, if I were more eco friendly and had an oldfashioned washing hanging out, i'd go bananas about!

re multiples, i wldn't worry for a second about that. we over 35s have got to be realisitc - our chances of twins are very slight, far less triplets. yes it happens but the reason those instances stick in our minds is that they're so rare! at our age, if unexplained fertility issues present, they tend to be egg quality related (not the egg quality the embryologists can assess either) - very few of our eggs will stick so we ned to try with as many as possible each cycle.  that's it really. for me, no issue. 3 back as soon as I'm allowed. good luck Jen!


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Girls,
I am an old UCH patient and check in every now and then to see if there are any old 'faces' around. I just wanted to let you know what happened to me at UCH way back in 2003 when I was 33. My fresh cycle had failed and I was about to have FET. Alpesh the embryologist took me aside and told me that they had had to thaw all 10 of my embryos as they were not surviving. They were left with 3. I had to make a choice whether I wanted 2 or 3 transferred. DH was not with me and I knew they could not refreeze. As far as I was concerned they were all potential lives and there was no way I could have left one behind. Today I have my darling 4 year old son as a result and I am so proud I made that decision, after all who knows which one could have been left behind!
Hope that helps!
Good luck to all!
Prija


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my God Prija Im sitting here at work and Im now covered with goose bumps. Thanks so much for posting you have made my mind up. If I get the chance for 3 then thats what I will do. Thank you.

And thanks Anna, we've chatted on PMs and you are right. Its still scary though but like you all say its a life and we dont know which ones would take.

Em - I dont mind the thought of twins at all (although the worry about health issues is there too). I always wanted two kids and being 40 I dont suppose there is much chance of that now unless I do have twins. If I was to have a baby now, I wouldnt go back for more IVF in a couple of years to get a sibling. I love the story of your dog by the way. Whats his/her name? 

LMG - thanks for reminding me of the triplets on gift (GULp) Alpesh did say they had someone who had triplets at the age of 42 but he thought it was unlikely for me because of quality of egg issue as Anna has said. We shall see on the day. Im still just hoping for one out of the four.

Button - Im hoping and praying your cyst has buggered off! 

Hi to everyone else Ive missed.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Enjoy your barbies and dont forget your sunscreen! 

Jen x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
So glad it helped. I was all alone when I had to make the decision. The nice lady doctor (can't remember her name), told me that if it worked I would have to think about selective reduction and I told her there was no way I would do that. It still brings a tear to my eye when I think about it now! Sometimes you just know what you have to do. Good luck!
Prija


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

here is a very interesting thing, or at least i found it interesting. 

i just read - i'd love to post the link but don't know how to - that when you stim mice (yes I know poor little mice, it is completley horrible), they produce an increased amount of estrogen as we all do too. (mine was >10000 last time)

Anyway it seems that some uterii (??) of these poor little mice then become terribly terribly sensitive to E2 (or whatever the mousey version is) with the result that THEY SIMPLY CANNOT INTERACT TO ALLOW IMPLANTATION. 

it seems that once a tipping point is reached, the mousey uterii all go haywire and the receptors cannot do the normal stuff to allow implantation, regardless of deep of lining previously. 

I wondered if this is why some girls swear by unmed FETs. There are plenty of FET posts on here of girls saying they cldn't on fresh but did immediately on frozen. They had actually been medicating their bodies into rejecting the fertilised eggs. 

scary thought no


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hello everybody, 

do you remember me??  

I am doing fine... I am about to start ICSI here in Bologna. We want to try here despite the limitation of the low. Being abroad  is a little bit stressful. The clinic is 5 minutes walking distance and I won't be worried of taking plane!!  

I only know the fantastic news of Barbwill  ... The pictures you sent me are great!!! your babies are so cute!!!

Take care, good luck and I will keep you posted

Eleonora


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Speranza - It so nice to hear from you.  I am wishing you all the best for your ICSI in Bologna.  When do you start??  Be sure to keep us updated with your progress as we will all be routing for you on here!  I understand that coming to the UK is very stressful.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Prija - What a great story..we need to hear some more like it as it is these positive vibest that keep us all going.  Thank you so much for sharing it.

J-Mo - Sounds like you have now made your mind up....i am so hoping that it all works out well for you. xxx

Anna - hmmm interesting theory...some food for thought!

I hope everone else is well ...enjoying the sunshine!  DP is off to buy more bbq stuff...i love it!  Although i am sure he is trying to stay in my good books so that i don't complain about him going off to watch the footie later!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Yuk back in the office today on another beautiful warm day! I was gardening all weekend and now I cannot move! Its so painful.

I have my first scan today for the FET and just hope they think my lining is going to be thick enough. I will let you know. I dont fancy the walk to the clinic though from Chancery Lane, my limbs just wont do what I want them to do without shouting at me. I need a tin of WD40! 

Anna - yes very interesting fact about the little meeces. I must say Im loving not having drugs at the moment. If only all IVFs were like this.

Speranza - lovely to hear from you! I wish you loads of luck for the ICSI. You know what to expect now and how you will respond so you never know this one could be the one for you. Fingers crossed for you! 

LMG - did you have a good barbie?! Whenever we try and cook on it its either burnt to a cinders or not cooked through properly. I would love to get the knack but then I blame DH because afterall its 'their' job isnt it?! 

Love 
Jen x


----------



## Laura1973 (May 8, 2008)

Hello ACU UCH people ... I am a fellow ACU person, currently doing IUI but a little disapointed with it ... they seem to perform it earlier than most clinics.  I was wondering if anyone else had IUIs before moving to IVF and if the IVF is done ... um ... better (sorry for poor wording)

Thanks
Laura


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I really want to be in work today - NOT.  How lovely is it.  Hope you all had a nice weekend.  I even treated the residents of Harpenden to my green/blue legs over the weekend.  What a treat that must have been for everyone!!!

Just a quickie from me as at work and really should be working...

Speranza - Great to see you back.  I wish you lots of luck in your next go.  I hope that this will be the one and that you won;t need to come back over here for any more treatment.

Jen - Hope the scan goes well and that you are all set for your FET.  I have everything crossed for you.

LMG - Hope you enjoyed the weekend BBQ.  I do love a good Barbie.  Didn't manage to have one in the end but we did go for a picnic yesterday.

Laura1973 - I had 3 x goes of IUI at UCH and thought exactly the same thing as you.  as you can see they were all BFN for me but one of my friends got pregnant 1st try there.  I think the thing is with IUI it is not as precise as IVF anyway.  It is better to have the sperm in a bit early than too late.

Hello to everyone else.  Will catch up properly later in the week.

Button xxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

agree with Button re ealrier IUI rather than later. 

hi Speranza!  can understand why you are cycling in italy this time - what a huge additional stress all the flights etc must have been. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just got back from my scan and FET looks likely as my lining is not yet thick enough but its in line with the size of the follicle at the moment (so in other words it looks like it will thicken up in time if that makes sense).

Laura - I havent had IUI at ACU but I have no complaints at all about the IVF. Compared to my last clinic I think they are brilliant. I hope its a positive for you though! Do stick around and chat to us......

Hi Button - you made me laugh about your legs. I would say that mine are more of a corned beef colour! 

Take care all
Jen xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

J-Mo - I'm glad your FET is going in the right direction sending you plenty of baby dust  

LMG - Thanks for your good wishes, my nausea has subsided to sporadic days, and last for no more than an hour, so I'm getting there 

Button76 - Thanks for your good wishes.

Prija - What a lovely story. 

Keme - Thank you for your good wishes

Sprenza - Nice to hear from you, good luck with your up and coming TX  

Laura1973 - Welcome, I'm sorry you do not feel 100% positive with the UCH. I hope they can give you some reassurances 

Trix, Tillytoots, Barbwill - Hello  

Last not least, I had my Nuchal scan today, that went really well, 'Bod' was doing somersaults and the facial features are amazing, the readings came in at low risk, so no further test required .
DH and I are thrilled.

Luv & hugs
Mummy P xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

is this a silly question 

if you are pg via UCH ACU, do/can you keep going to UCH for scans etc?  i'd be happy to as i think they're good and likely to be an awful lot better than my local hospital....


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Anna

I think you get scanned at about 10 weeks and then they let you out into the big bad world!!  Not sure if you are able to keep going if you want to but I would guess not.  I'm sure that someone who actually has some experience of this will be able to tell you for definite.

Button xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for sometime.  My cycle was cancelled as I only had 3 follicules and I had IUI instead last Wednesday and am on the 2 week wait.  The drugs really effected me this time, I was fine on my first cycle but it must just be the build up of everything and my m/c earlier in the year.  I am just glad to feel happy and positive and not up and down like a yo yo.  I was so stressed but now am not at all.  Its nice being in the first week when I dont know if its worked and can have some hope.  My boobs feel a bit bigger but that could be because i've eaten more than normal over the last couple of days.  Fingers are crossed and you never know I could be lucky.

Anna the 3rd they do a first scan at 6/7 weeks I then had another a week later as the size was slightly small.  I think once they are happy everything is developing as it should you go to the hospital for your 12 week dating scan.  Funny as we all know the dates !!  It all adds to the ticking costs as its £300 for 2 scans. 

LucyM xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Hi Anna,

We had a scan at 6 weeks and 8 weeks, both internal and we paid for both - £100 each.  The last one at 10 weeks was external and not charged for.  You will then be discharged into your local services.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

ok thanks just wondering - it would be a nice problem to have.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

MummyP - Congratulations hun! That must be such a relief and I bet you are cockahoop! 

Glitter - I love the picture of the twins. They are so sweet! 

Lucy - Wishing you loads and loads of luck. I know what you mean about the 2ww, I actually quite like it because its when you feel hopeful and happy. I really hope this is the time for you. Let those bazookas continue to grow! 

Hi Anna - how are you doing? 

No news from me, Im just trying to keep as chilled out as possible.

Hi to everyone else.
Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well Done MummyP on your scan.  I guess you are now able to tell everyone your news and there will be no more guessing at your ever increasing waistband!

LucyM - Sorry your IVF cycle got cancelled but I'm glad that you were able to continue with IUI.  Fingers, toes, eyes and everything else crossed that you didn't need IVF anyway!

I started on Primolut today, so 2nd time lucky!

DH and I have booked a week away to Santorini next Tuesday so am looking forward to that.  I will be back just in time to start IVF (assuming it goes ahead this month).

I have just found out ANOTHER one of my friends is pregnant.  I am now running at 8 people before the end of the year.  It is getting kind of laughable now!!  I wonder if it will get to double figures?!!

Hello to everyone not mentioned.  Hope you are doing OK.

Button xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Thanks J-Mo.  I don't generally dress them identically (co-ordinating at times ) but the outfits were too cute not to!!!

Button -   on the Primulot!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Glitter is Daniel on the left and Rachel on the right Or the other way round? 

Button - have a lovely holiday you lucky thing! 
I know what you mean about babies. My nemesis here at work told me she was 3 months pregnant last week, my friend had her baby and my niece had hers. There were three babies born from friends on here and I came on. This was all in one week! It does get like that sometimes and can be extremely painful. But Im at the stage now where Im just laughing about it! What next?!?!

Jen x


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

J-Mo, Daniel is to the left of the pic as you look at it and Rachel is to the right, more curled up.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Daniels little topknot! They are both adorable.

Just got back from the clinic and my lining is 8.3mm which is really pleasing and so a natural FET can go ahead. Just have to keep peeing on those sticks!!!! 

Hope you are all ok
Jen x


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Hi there,
Daniel's hair sticks straight up on the crown, even when he's just come out of the bath!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tell me Glitter, is it really really hard having twins? Are you coping ok? 
Ive not managed to ask this question before. Sorry you dont have to answer that if you dont want to because this is an IVF thread afterall and not a baby and bump one.
I just wondered thats all.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Hi J-Mo
At present, it's not as hard as I thought it was going to be.  The hardest is when both want to be cuddled at the same time and it's not easy although the sling helps.  Financially family bought everything so it didn't hit as hard as it could have done but that said, nursery fees are expensive.  Can't wait until they're mobile and charging off in different directions


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know, Im not factoring in the cost of child care at the moment! 

It sounds like you have got very organised which Ive heard is the key with twins. Im glad you are enjoying it. I bet you cant wait until they are crawling and walking! 

Jen x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello There 

Can anyone help?

We decided to move to UCH for a third go, it was a choice between UCH and Lister.  We have had a bit of an off putting experience so far and I guess I am looking for a bit of reassurance before we hand over a whole load of hopes and cash to them.

1st consultation seemed ok although the consultant said she was leaving so we would be assigned to someone else.  We were recommended more tests, me OST and AMH and DP a fragmentation test.  Our follow up appointment was cancelled at the last minute, and then after finally managing to speak to another consultant on the phone it seems that they messed up the fragmentation test and only did a normal test.  DP gave another sample which they now say was accidentally destroyed at the lab so he needs to do yet another one. 

Is this a run of bad luck? 

PS. Been a lurker at FF for ages, it’s been mega helpful, finally built up enough courage to actually post.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Jaymac,

First of all well done for posting and welcome to the thread! We are a friendly bunch and will give you all the advice you need I hope! 

Ive sent you some lucky bubbles to start you off.

Anyway, Im sorry you've been treated this way. Who was the consultant you saw that was leaving? 
I would say its a run of bad luck as I havent had anything like this happen to me. No clinic is perfect though and most have trouble with admin etc. If you have a complaint I would definitely speak up about it as they should do something about it.

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh lots of activity on here...not sure where to begin!

Jaymac - welcome to the thread!!  I think you have experienced a string of bad luck, as my experience with the clinic has been pretty good (although i have not been back to the clinic for the last  months).  my advice would be to persevere.

J-Mo -gosh it is all happening...when are you likely to have the embies put back in??  I am keeping everything crossed for you this time.  Yes, weekend was lovely wasn't it.  Just a shame that it feels quite wintery again!  I just read your post and noticed you work on Chancer Lane...i too was working on Chancery Lane until end of March...i wish i had known, as we could have met!  That said, i am down there next Monday for the London Legal Charity Wk - 10KM!!!

LucyM - I am sorry to hear the tx did not go as planned... but i am wishing you loads of luck on your 2WW!!! 

Button - I am keeping everything crossed that you can start tx again on your return from Santorini!  PS - tres jealous of your holiday.  I used to live in Greece for 2 years, and absolutely love the country.  Although i have never been to Santorini, it is said to be the most romantic!!  I hope you have a fab time!!

MummyP - Congratulations on the results of the scan!!  You and DH must be ready to shout it off the roof tops!!!!

Glitter - the twins are looking absolutely adorable!

Laura1973 - i just noticed your ticker...and your IUI was obviously successful....congratulations!!!

Tilly, Trix, Keme, Tokki, Anna, Barb....how are you all?  

All's fine with me.  I am still unsure about when i am going to try again.  Part of me is really enjoying being drug free and normal!  I am even thinking about going to a few festivals this summer and letting my hair down!  Next Friday will be exactly a year to the date when i did my test following the 2ww...can't belive where time has gone!!

Lots of love
LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

LMG - Good luck with the charity walk! 

Oh no I dont work in Chancery Lane. I work in Gracechurch Street but I get the tube from Bank to Chancery Lane, when Im at work as I like to schedule appointments in my lunch hour.

Im jealous of you and the thought of going to all those festivals! 

jen x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Again

Thanks for your responses and bubbles.

I can’t remember the consultant’s name, which is v bad.  I have since spoken to Dr Ranieri and Mr Serhal on the phone and even embarrassingly mixed them up.    I got a call whilst I was in the veg section of Sainsburys and found myself having a cryptic conversation about DP’s sperm test whilst holding a bag of carrots.

I am hoping as you say it was just a run of bad luck.  They apparently had a bike especially waiting to courier DP’s latest test to the lab which made me laugh.…but is also a good sign too.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Dr Ranieri is lovely. Mr Serhal has less bedside manner but on the whole they are really good and know what they are doing. 
I hope from now on it gets better for you.

I had to laugh about the supermarket and the carrots! At least it wasnt a nice stiff leak! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

How are you all?  Looks like summer has run out for the time being.  Makes me realise how much I love the sun!!!

JayMac - I would agree with Jen that Dr Ranieri is lovely.  He always makes me feel so much better about things.  I haven't had any experience with Mr Serhal but a friend of mine saw him and said he was good but maybe not as much of a people person as Dr R.  Hope you manage to get all of the tests sorted out.  Not a good fiorst impression but I would stick with them, they are very good (although I don't have anywhere else to compare them with!).  I always find if they are going to call you it is at the most inopportune moment, like they have a sixth sense!  Lots of Luck.

LMG - You sound like you have your summer planned out.  I think you just have to go with what makes you happy.  Summer is always so short so you have to make the most of it.  I'm sure that you will know when you are ready to give it another go.  I agree with you about the drugs.  It always seems so wrong to me when I start taking them.  I know that it is for a good reason but I just don't like it.  I love Greece too and can't wait to go on Tuesday.

Jen - Good Luck with your ET.  You seem to be quite happy at the moment so fingers crossed it will help.

LucyM -       

Glitter, Trixster, Anna the third, MummyP and anyone else I've missed   

I had a bit of a teary hormonal moment yesterday.  I keep thinking of all my pregnant friends and need to stop it and concentrate on our tx.  I really don't know how DH puts up with me sometimes!

Love Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Button I had a teary moment today just as I was walking into the ACU! I had to pretend that it was raining outside! 
It happens to us all hun, sometimes we have to give ourselves a slap round the face to snap out of it. Thats what I do, give myself a good talking to.

Hmmm not sure Im so happy really. Ive been googling too much I think. Ive found out that frozen blasts on day 6 are not very good. Im just going through the motions with this tx and can only hope for the best.
I know that ACU wouldnt have frozen them if they didnt think it was worth it but when I asked about it today they said that its true that some clinics wont freeze day 6 blasts.
BLAST thats all I can say! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Jen

The Google world is a very dangerous one.  I have stopped doing it so much now as it used to make me feel pants by the time I'd finished.

To hell with what Google says anyway!!  Not all of it is right and we are all different so you just never know!  You have the chance for another go without having to go through all the drug nonsense so think of it as a free go (I know it's not but you know what I mean!).

Button xxx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I agree, Google can terrify you!  Good luck, ACU know what they are doing


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi... sorry to butt in... 

I'm fairly new to all this and wanted to ask a couple of questions that you might be able to help with.  I'm at the UCH where i had IVF at the beginning of April which was annoyingly a BFN  

In a way it was good to get to the IVF stage as originally i was told it would be better for me to do GIFT as i was a poor responder and there is more chance with GIFT to put a number of eggs back.  They didn't think I'd get more than 3 eggs (5 very optimistically) but hey i got 10 follies growing which meant we switched to IVF. At EC time they took 9 eggs... 8 fertilized.... 4 made it to embryos... and 2 grade 1 8 cells were put back on day 3 (none made it to frosties)

Now I'm thinking whether to go for IVF again (at UCH... who i like).... my question is if I'm 40 (which i will be soon... ) can i have more than 2 embryos put back?

Thanks for your advice....any feedback is appreciated.

paw


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

aaagghhh

just lost long post

Anyway, i always thought the rule was under 40, 2 and over 40, max of 3. I thought this as I'd been told it by every dr I met. i didn't just magic it up. 

Yesterday on FF, a girl said that as she was a poor responder, and 39, with failed cycles behind her, she would be asking her clinic to do 3 under HFEA exception guidelines. I queried this and the site founder called HFEA on a no names basis and checked and yes, apparently there is an exceptional protocol that allows it. 

So! pants to max of 2 from now on. ridiculous. 
and also UCH always told me they wld only do a max of 2 blasts even if OVER 40. pants to that. they are allowed to do 3 and if they won't i'll move elsewhere. 

good luck xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmmm interesting.....

i'm definitely going to ask at my next consultation.... interestingly when i first spoke to them about GIFT they told me they could put 3 eggs back... now they are saying 4 or even 5!!    Which is why it seems like an interesting option..... especially as the eggs don't get all 'stressed' in the petri dish..

thanks for your reply....x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi PAW

Im having FET next week at UCH and they have agreed to put 3 back if I get that far. Im 40 now. I have a feeling though that unless Id asked they wouldnt have considered it.

Good luck! 
Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

PAW, hope you don't mind my asking this but what is your issue and why do they think GIFT will solve it?


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Good question Anna....

Well all any of us knows is that we have unexplained infertility.  No issue with DH OR me... although i've never been given a laproscopy by the UCH (I sometimes wonder if I should have this done). 

However i have suffered from acute allergies since i was a child and have been on steroids and antihistamines everyday since I was in my early teens.  I've stopped taking these for the last 2 years of ttc.... incase this had any bearing.  I asked Dr R at UCH to do a blood test on 'killer cells' this time round incase my immune system is stopping pregnancy taking place..results pending.

Other than that I'm nearly 40 and i guess this means my eggs aren't as good as younger women.  That's fact.  GIFT sounded interesting because it means you can put a number of eggs back and not be limited by current legal standards... having 4 eggs put back could make the difference - who knows?  Also as i'm older i'm not putting the older eggs i have through the 'stress' of IVF but dropping them straight back into the fallopian tube where they can start to work their magic.  DH also has excellent swimmers which i believe is a good sign for GIFT.

HOWEVER... having said all that i know that IVF is still the ideal way to go (for women who are fertility challenged) and that would be my preferred option but i'm not closing my mind to GIFT as i thought their arguments for it were good ones.  Also i have a sister that lives in Los Angeles who says GIFT is regular practice in the states and has good results.

So much to say.... sorry if i'm rambling but I think its healthy to debate these things with other women who are going though the same issues.

x


----------



## adet (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to butt in guys, I've been following the thread but not much of a poster. Well I will be 41 in Sept, I had ET on the 11th, I had 3 good blasts on day 5, 6AA,  6BB, 6BB, but ACU were quite adamant they were not going to put all 3 back, Sarah the embryo had the cheek to offer us 1, and DH got into an argument with her eventually they put 2 back, but HFEA guidelines clearly states over 40 is allowed 3 but ACU were saying they never put back 3 blasts as chances of multiple pregnancy will be too high. 
Now day 6 of 2WW.


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Good going Adet... i only dream of having blasts! Note to self: must be more positive  

Hmmmm .. definitely feel i need to put pressure on the UCH to put back 3 if possible... not sure why they told you they could only put one blast back.... it all seems very bizarre....

Anyway hope you get the result you're looking for.  How long have you been trying?

x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Girls


Paw - I am in the same 'unexplained' category too and have wondered if I should have had a laparoscopy.  Excuse my ignorance of GIFT, but will they not need to establish if you have at least one working fallopian tube for this option.

Adet - fingers crossed for you it does sound encouraging that you have 3 good quality blasts.  I would love to get that stage, both of my rounds looked promising initially with 14 eggs.  Our last go with ICSI we were only left with 2 grade 2's and one 2- on day 3.  They seem to be slow dividers too only 2 and 4 cell at ET, although being slow off the mark doesn’t surprise me as they are made of mine and DP's genetic material.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck Adet with your 2ww! 

I have my ET this weds afternoon thats providing they survive the thaw that morning. I will only put 2 back if I can but I wont waste one if I happen to have 3, and Alpesh has agreed we can do that if we want.
Id be thankful to just get one. Ive heard that day 6 blasts dont defrost as well as day 5s.

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Jen x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick hello to you all, many thanks for all your good wishes..it means a lot  

J-Mo - When are you doing your transfer?

Adet - Sending you plenty of   

Paw - Forarmed is forwarned...I think thats what the saying is , It so important to know as it is your body and money  

Button76, LMG, Trix  .

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Jen,

Sent last post same time as you........all the best for Wednesday, I'm    and sending you   , for your little fighters.

Love,Hugs & PMA 
Mummy P xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks MummyP, bless you! 

Jen x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone


Jaymac: I've had a lap and dye to check my tubes are working... thats when they found i had a polyp and i had this removed.  However I've never had a laproscopy where they make an incision and check you out for endo etc.... i don't have any symptoms... but apparently you don't always have them.... Hope your next session goes well for you and you get some kick ass embys.... 

JMo: Good luck with ET.... will say a   for you.  

MummyP: Thanks for your note and the  ... sending one right back  

Quick question for you all... this is my first month after IVF and my body feels very unresponsive.  I.e i usually have large (o)(o) .. if not massive (0)(0) boobs and nips a week before my period ... but i've got nothing.. they feel as flat as a pancake.... do you think it's my body 'righting' itself? I'm worried that i haven't ovulated and i'll have a really long cycle this month.....


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Paw

Yes my body felt the same after my IVF with no symptoms and the cycle was later too, Im sure its just everything settling down and nothing to worry about

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

J-Mo - Wishing you lots of luck that you the embies defrost well for you tom.  Will be thinking of you....i really hope the natural 2ww will be the one for you!    !!

Paw - welcome to this thread.  I am wishing you both the best on your future journey.  Have you decided when you will start again??

Adet - Welcome to the thread too, best of luck on your 2ww.  I cannot belive they would not let you put back two blasts initially.  I wonder if they have changed their policy on this as this time last year, i had to top grades blasts transferred.

MummyP - how are you doing?  Have you now been discharged from ACU or do you have more scans there?

Button - How are you  Any news yet??

Jaymac - Have you started your next cycle now?

Tilly, Tokki, Keme, Barb, Trix, Glitter, Anna and anyone else i have missed, how are you all  

I am well, I took part in a 10K walk around LOndon yesterday (raising money for London's Legal charities).  Funnily enough i do not ache or anything, maybe i am actually fitter than i thought!  Unfortunately, ended up drinking with my new boss until about 12.30am instead, and feeling a bit ruff as a result today.  I am even wondering if i managed to shame myself at all...you know what it is like when it is the first time you go drinking with your new work colleagues....ho hum!!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

Just went for Hycosy and DET today and had a bit of an uncomfortable wait.  They said they were chaotic today because of lack of nurses, which is making me a tad paranoid as the chaos always happens when me and DP are around.  I had a surprise visit from Mr Serhal just as I was leaving and had an impromptu consultation although I felt a bit like I was being told off.  

Anyhow I expect we will start in June/July, the drug regime is completely different from my previous cycles which has completely thrown me and I feel like a novice again.  At Kings they only ever offered us IVF, no investigations, and their treatment plan was a ‘one size fits all’.  It was all really simple. I am feeling a bit lost and overwhelmed at UCH.

J-mo – I am sending some positive vibes your way, I would send bubbles but I haven't got the hang of that yet.

LMG - well done on your walk, although its been a long time since I had a drinking session with work mates, it was always a bonding experience as everyone tended to do or say something to cringe about the next day.

J
X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls! 

Im sitting here on tenterhooks at the moment in case my mobile rings and they tell me not to bother coming in. Im scared to phone them! 

Jaymac, you have me worried now that they wont have enough nurses there later if I get to go! Yes Mr Serhal can be a bit like that but I do think you are in good hands. The treatment is very thorough at the ACU and it will be tailored more to your own needs. They have more types of protocol than other clinics for that reason and so it can be overwhelming. But personally speaking they got twice as many eggs from me fertilised than my previous clinic so they must have done something right! Stick with it! 

LMG - Well done on your walk!!! Did you do it for charity? Sounds as though you really are enjoying your summer!!!

Hi to everyone else, thanks for the good wishes and thanks Anna for your PM. Hope you are ok

Jen xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I haven't posted for a few weeks as work has been really manic. In that time I started my first cycle of IVF - I am down regulating now with the buserlin and on Friday I go in for a scan and we will be shown how to do the injections. 

So far I have had no major side effects except for being more tired than usual and headachey. My hearing has also gone a bit weird which is probably from the sniffing - it sometimes feels like I've got water in my ears....did anyone else get this?

Can anyone prepare me for the side effects of the injections? I've been told that I am an 'over responder' candidate due to my age (27) and polysistic ovaries so there is an increased risk of hyperstimulation. What should I look out for? It's pretty scary. However, for me, the scariest bit, if I even make it that far, will be the two week wait and the thought of my period arriving as I don't think I will be able to lift myself up and get over it. I know its ridiculous to be so negative at this stage but I can't help thinking the worse. 

Button 76- sorry for missing your message the other week  - where are you up to at the moment? 

Hi to everyone else - thinking of you all and even though Im not sending personals this time, I have read the last few pages of messages.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Lou - don't worry, I had the same thing as you - I reacted very well to the AMH test and they started me on a very low dose of Menopur to begin with.  It gradually got increased to try to prevent OHSS.  I didn't get it so can't help you further in this though.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

OST test surely?

how did you get on J? hope they all defrosted ok xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Glitter - reassuring. They are starting me out on the lowest dosage. I also had a positive AMH test recently. 

My hubbie has just gone in for a lesson with one of the nurses on how to inject!!

Your babies are gorgeous - congratulations! I can't stop thinking about the twins(!) but think it sounds very exciting albeit very very hard work. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

The OST tests for the AMH hormone, if my memory is okay


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

J-Mo - Hope all is well  . Thinking of you 

LMG - 10k ...the drinking bit sounded great . Hope work has been a little calmer for you, I was discharged from the ACU three weeks ago , a little sad but financially relieved....although surprise invoices still appeared . I've had my 12 wk scan, now awaiting my 16wk heartbeat check!!

Jaymac - I hope your protocol is not too worrying  , I tended to go with the flow, as I knew it was of benefit to me and my cycle .( Amazing considering, I am a complete CONTROL FREAK) All the best.

Lou27 - Good luck for today. I too suffer from PCOS, for this reason; the ACU will be very cautious on your injections. I didn't get any significant side effects, just a bit clouded on my concentration at work, I dare say some of my colleagues may have thought I was loosing the plot  

To all I've missed, a big hello   

Mummy P x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141512.0

N x


----------

